# [ooc] dnd - the nameless [thread closed]



## doghead (Jan 26, 2004)

Update:

The 







*OOC:*


 discussion for nameless III has been moved to here.

the head of the dog [22 july '04]

Party Summary.

- LAST MEN STANDING -

Oscar De Reign :: Male Human Aristocrat1 (Argent Silvermage)

Hewik Leafwing :: Male Tallfellow Halfling Commoner1 (Velmont) 

Cromwell of St. Richard's :: Male Half-orc Warrior1Fighter1 (Thomas Hobbes) 

Nathan Ay'Tennar :: Male Human Expert1-blacksmith (Dr Zombie) 

Craddoc Pyes :: Human Male Commoner1 (Nac Mac Feegle) 

- X -

Sadolath :: Male Halfling Adept1 (NeuroZombie) 
note: went missing june 04 (NeuroZ withdrew to work commitments jan 04)

Archer Pathfinder :: Male Human Commoner1 (Greegan)
note: died june 04

Lisa Guierre :: Female Human Warrior1 (NPC) 
note: died june 04



Story Summary.

NAMELESS I :: PROLOGUE :: where the characters run a cross a knight in the woods being attacked by goblins and manage to save him as well as themselves, with a little help from a ogre. 

NAMELESS II :: THE SEVENTH FROM SEVEN :: where the characters, having accepted the call to join the town guard, are sent out to do support the garrison at Killingtom and do great deeds. Along the way they run into a raiding party of goblins, twice, before making it to a town for the night. Morning brings an earthquake, two dead and one missing companion. And the end of nameless II.


----------



## doghead (Jan 26, 2004)

*The nuts and bolts of it.*

CHARACTER GENERATION

*Stats*

4d6 and drop the lowest. If it all comes in under 30 points, bump it up to that level.

*Races*

I love monster races but ... I think i will go with the standard SRDv3.5 races.

*Classes*

There are no classes. Characters are built using a Construction Point (CP) system.

First level: 12 CP
Each additional level 8 CP.

-- Automatic Advancement --

The following advancement is fee at each new level.

+0.5 BAB (fractional)
4 Skill Points
+1 to any one save

-- Selective Advancement --

1 CP upgrade BAB to +0.75 -or- 2 CP upgrade BAB to +1.0
1 CP +2 Skill Points (maximum +6 SP)
5 CP select an 'entry class' feat
4 CP select an 'entry core' feat
3 CP select any 'progression' feat.
1 CP for a +1 to any additional save, maximum of +2 to any single save at 1st level and no more than +1 increase to any single save at all later levels.

* 'entry' feats have no other feat as a prereq.
* 'class' feats come from the class description and are only available to those classes to which it is asscribed - ie Rage for barbarians.
* 'core' feats are those listed in the SRD under Feats - ie TWF.
* 'progression' feats (class and core) are those which have another feat as a prereq - ie Moblity (requires Dodge) - or forms part of a sequence - ie Rage 2/day (requires Rage 1/day).

-- Notes --

* As Light AP is the entry feat for the other AP's, so Simple WP is the entry feat for the other WP's.

*Skills*

Any skills that are relevent to the PC's background can be taken on a 1:1 basis. 

*Equipment*

Take what you think is appropriate for your class/profession/background.

*Advancement*

Advancement will happen on an ad hoc basis, the timing and options being determined by the IC situation. It will require some form of IC logical consistancy. For example, gaining the wildshape ability would probably require that you spend time with a druid. But there may be other ways. If you can think of an interesting explaination then its more than likely it can happen.

***​

If you want to include something not in the 3.5SRD, contact me.

I like fast games, so I will be pushing it along if need be. I am looking for 3-4 posts a week.

Ok. I think that thats it.

the head of the dog....


----------



## Velmont (Jan 26, 2004)

Playing a commoner could be very fun. I would like to play a herdman, with his dog and some sheeps. He would likely turn druid or maybe ranger, but never know, may change idea with the circumstances.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

Wow very insane and your XP is going to be even slower based upon PbP game speed.  

As much as I like insane I can not start anymore games but I wanted you to have the above note. 

Edit: opp!  bad typo!


----------



## doghead (Jan 26, 2004)

*The pantheon*

The following has been lifted from Fajitas' _Welcome to the Halmae_ SH. I've edited the text to remove references to his game.

Sidebar: the Gods
_courtesy of Fajitas_

There is an old parable about the three blind men and the elephant.

Three blind men are asked to describe an elephant. The first feels around and finds the trunk. "Aha," he says. "An elephant is like a snake!" The second blind man feels around and finds the legs. "No, no," he says. "An elephant is like a tree." The third finds an ear. "You’re both wrong," he declares. "An elephant is like a manta ray."

So it is with the Gods of the Halmae. They are strange and mysterious, and defy simple explanation.

Here is what is (almost) universally agreed upon. In the beginning, there were four fundamental forces, distinct in kind but equal in power. They joined together to make and maintain the World. Mortals call them Gods. What they call themselves is unknown.

Each of the Gods has multiple interpretations, but where one is found, the other three are present also. They are the four elements. They are the four seasons. They are the cycle of life. They are the four axes of alignment.

*KETTENEK (keh-TEN-eck)*

Kettenek is seen as a stalwart figure, implacable and unmoving, Guardian of the Underworld and Lord of Winter. He brings the freezing cold, and like the cold he hardens and strengthens things. Foundations are laid with Kettenek. His words endure, and his law is rigid. He is God of the Dead, though not of death, and holds the barrier between the living and the unliving.

Kettenek’s domains are Law, Earth, Strength, Protection, and Death. Winter is his time of strength.

*ALIRRIA (uh-LIR-ee-uh)*

Alirria is the tender mother figure, caring and nurturing, lover of all life and the Lady of Spring. Her tears of joy bring the rains, which restore all things to health. Spring is the time of plantings and beginnings. Journeys commence in Spring, and children are conceived. Her world is a world of love.

Alirria’s domains are Good, Water, Healing, Plant, Animal, and Travel. Spring is her time of strength.

*EHKT (ect)*

Ehkt is a boisterous warrior, never resting, never shirking, like a fire, always growing in any and all directions he can. He is the Champion of Summer. Ehkt seeks all challenges, physical or mental, and demands that they be conquered. His days are days of war and learning. Summer is a time to take on adversity and to be all that you are capable of, for good or for ill.

Ehkt’s domains are Chaos, Fire, Sun, War, and Knowledge. Summer is his time of strength.

*SEDELLUS (SEH-deh-lus)*

Sedellus is a creeping, hiding figure, crouched and lurking, the Mistress of Autumn, the Wind of Change, the Whisper of Death. Things wither at her touch. When her chill breath blows, leaves fall, animals flee, cities topple. Some folk are ruined by her cruel whimsy. Some are blessed. Some are merely ignored. Which it will be, she does not tell. Autumn is the time of death, a time of upheaval, a time of change for weal or woe. And the Mistress cares not which.

Sedellus’s domains are Evil, Air, Luck, Trickery, and Destruction. The Autumn is her time of strength.

Most members the general population worship all four in equal degrees. However, there are many sects devoted to specific aspects of each God. For example, The Lady’s Handmaidens worship Alirria as the goddess of love, while Nature’s Tenders focus on her as the goddess of nature. Some join these sects because their vocations demand it. Some join because their personalities draw them towards one god or one aspect. But even those who have dedicated their lives to one specific part of the divine order, acknowledge the presence and power of the other three.

There is very seldom in-fighting between religious sects. Like the blind men and the elephant, each interpretation is correct, if not wholly complete.

Between them, the gods govern every aspect of the world. But there is one exception: arcane magic.


Sidebar: Religious Orders of the Gods
_Courtasy of Fajitas_

The many different interpretations of the gods have led to the rise of a wide number of religious orders, each worshipping their own god in their own way. There are very nearly as many orders as there are different beliefs. Some of the major ones are described below.

Religious orders are not restricted to clerics, or even to divine casters. Anyone can belong to any religious order. Initiation rituals vary from group to group; it takes little more than a declaration of intent to become a Questor, whereas it takes many years of training and study to become a Justicar.

(NOTE: This is in no way an exhaustive list of religious groups. It is merely the list that [Fajitas] created for the PC packet at the beginning of the campaign. They were designed as seeds for character generation, tidbits to help spark the imagination. Details were deliberately left vague, allowing PCs interested in these orders to take part in their development.

Each entry include the most common classes, alignments, or clerical domains associated with each order, as well as any game-related trivia.)

*Kettenite Orders*
Kettenek’s Pillars
The Pillars live to serve. It is their mission to support all worthy and noble causes. They provide the foundation on which worthwhile undertakings can rest. They are usually Fighters and Paladins, but anyone who feels they can support righteousness is welcome in their membership. (Lawful Good; Law, Strength, Protection)

Justicars
Justicars worship the Law. They hold rigidly and mercilessly to its tenets. Everything is black or white for them. Legal is permissible, illegal is not, end of story. Judges and paladins are often found among Justicars.

(NOTE: The Justicars ... have deviated somewhat from the way [Fajitas] originally saw them, and that’s mostly [his] fault. Since they occupy a prominent position in most justice systems, they have turned out to be a somewhat more politically savvy than they are described as above. Or, at least, the higher ranking ones ... are. Lower ranking ones … they tend to be a tad more rigid in their thinking.)

Guardians of the Barrier
The Guardians revere Kettenek as the Lord of the Dead. They seek to ensure that those who have passed into the earth stay there. They seek to contain the undead, and more extreme members constantly protest resurrections. Many members of this sect have little to do with the living. They are often morticians. ... All Guardians take the name Cyrus when they are inducted into the Order. (Lawful Neutral; Earth, Protection, Strength)

Crossers of the Barrier
The Crossers were originally an offshoot sect of the Guardians. They probed the secrets of the undead, learning how to create and control them. They seek to emulate the Lord of the Dead, by ruling over them. Needless to say, Crossers are not very popular in civilized areas.

Since the Crossers originated from Guardians that had gone bad, many of them also carry the name Cyrus. This couldn’t possibly ever lead to confusion. Or hilarity. (Lawful Evil; Earth, Law, Death)

*Alirrian Orders*
Nature’s Tenders
The Tenders worship Alirria as goddess of nature. They encourage harmony with nature. Many wander the wilds, offering the goddess’s aid to her creations. Others live in city-states, helping the people there to live peaceably with nature. Tenders are busiest during planting seasons, when every farmer around seeks their blessings. Druids and Rangers often belong to this sect.

Nature’s Protectors
A more fanatical branch of the Tenders. Medieval eco-terrorists, the Protectors will aggressively protect nature against the encroachments of humanity. (Chaotic Neutral; Water, Plant, Animal)

Givers of Life
The Givers see Alirria as a healer. They dedicate themselves to providing for health needs. They are healers, physicians, midwives, etc. They live to help and aid the sick and injured.  ... (Lawful Good; Good, Healing)

Water Walkers
Walkers are consumed by wanderlust. They have a burning desire to see everything that exists in nature. They are always on the move. The longer they stay in one place, the more they miss elsewhere. Walkers often serve as messengers in their travels. (Neutral Good; Water, Travel)

The Lady’s Handmaidens
The Handmaidens worship Alirria as the goddess of love, and they provide, ahem, services in that regard. Their temples are effectively high-class brothels, but there is nothing dirty or illegal about them. Their priests, both male and female, seek to share love, sexual comfort, and respect with others. ... (Neutral Good; Healing, Good, Water)

*Ehktian Orders*
Students of the Sun Blade
The Sun Blades see Ehkt as the god of War. Ehkt craves honor and glory, and showers praise on those who find the most. Most warriors, mercenaries, or soldiers belong to this sect. ... (Chaotic Neutral; War, Sun, Fire)

Keepers of Light and Flame
Keepers believe that Ehkt encourages growth. To them, self-improvement is the ultimate form of worship. They seek physical (Keepers of Flame) or intellectual (Keepers of Light) perfection, depending on their personal focus; the holiest of Keepers seek both. Monks, Wizards, scholars, and librarians are frequently Keepers

The Keepers of Light are one of the more pro-arcane orders around. The Keepers of Flame have less interest in the arcane question. (Chaotic Good; Sun, Fire, Knowledge)

Questors
The Questors worship Ehkt as god of challenges. Like a fire constantly in need of fuel, Questors constantly seeks new obstacles to overcome. There is no quest, no dare, no stunt, no new or potentially exciting and dangerous experience that a devout Questor will turn down. ... (Chaotic Neutral; Fire, Chaos)

*Sedellan Orders*
Harbingers of the Future
The Harbingers worship Sedellus as goddess of change. All things must end that new ones can begin. Change is inevitable, and often frightening. The Harbingers do their best to shepherd people through changes, feeling no need to force it upon them. They are the most respected sect of Sedellus. ... (True Neutral; Air, Luck)

Fortune Riders
The Riders see Sedellus as goddess of chance, never knowing which way her fickle winds will blow, but always working an angle to get it blowing in their favor. Riders are often con artists or tricksters. The Order supports itself through games of chance. They are not generally well thought of, but who really wants to offend the goddess of luck? Rogues are often Fortune Riders. (Chaotic Neutral; Air, Luck, Trickery)

Children of the Wind
The Children are dedicated to Sedellus’s evil nature, to death and destruction. They detest civilization and all its trapping, constantly seeking to bring about its downfall. They have little formal organization, as they are generally killed on sight. However, they continue to strike, generally from small cells, leaving ruin in their wake. It is *highly* recommended that PCs not play Children of the Wind. (Chaotic Evil, Evil, Destruction)

***​
A note regarding alignment. I don't play alignment in a formalised way. I rarely notice which alignment a character is (with a few exceptions) and don't insist on a one being chosen. For game purposes, consider the alignment associated with the sects to reflect the philosophical undepinnings of the sect and its 'ideal'. 

Note: I've cannibalised this space. The original post is noted below



			
				me said:
			
		

> Hey Velmont. Sounds perfect. The commoner or expert would both be options.
> 
> You are right about the slow pacing of PbP games Brother Shatterstone*. I am considering ways to keep it "rewarding".
> 
> *Nice login by the way - been curious as to where it come from.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> *Nice login by the way - been curious as to where it come from.



Well it came from one of my older more favored characters I had in 2nd edition say late 80's early 90's.  He was a Knight of the Rose (Dragonlance) by the time he was retired.  I was actually a family name earned many generations before that as his grandfather.  With the help of some magically gauntlets, and what would become a family heirloom, he was able to shatter a large boulder and block the pass through which an army was passing...

The brother part comes from my time on some war hammer 40K board.  Space Marines consider others their brothers and most have this incorporated into their handle.  It's here to keep it simple.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 26, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The brother part comes from my time on some war hammer 40K board.  Space Marines consider others their brothers and most have this incorporated into their handle.  It's here to keep it simple.




And here I thought it was a religious title.  You are, after all, a follower of Hruggek, no?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 27, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> And here I thought it was a religious title.  You are, after all, a follower of Hruggek, no?



Hruggek is the God of Ambushes, Combat and Violence...  And is also the Bugbear deity of choice.  

Of course my user Avatar is a bugbear.  

It’s nothing more than a play on words. 

Of course my Latin stopped with 40K, and wasn't that great in the first place, so what does Paxus Asclepius mean?


----------



## NeuroZombie (Jan 27, 2004)

Sounds good!  I will hapily play whatever niche is needed after others choose, so I am very flexible.  I would prefer Aristocrat of Adept, but heck, a commoner would be fun to play too


----------



## doghead (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey NeuroZombie,

Would be delighted to have you. Just doodled up a commoner myself - the extra feats are tasty.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 27, 2004)

I would really like to play in the game of the Head of the Dog.  Would we be rolling all those dice ourselves?  The only thing is its not a good time for me to be starting a game, my wife being the full 9 months pregnant at this point with our boy #3...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 28, 2004)

Manzanita, congrats man!


----------



## doghead (Jan 28, 2004)

Manzanita, Crongratulations. And thanks.

And yes, you would indeed be rolling those dice. 

Brother Shatterstone, you should indeed be rolling them too. You know you want to. You've been the most prolific poster on this thread. 

ot: player mostly eldar myself - regularly got my butt handed to me by my friend and his space marines. But then, I got it handed to me when we swapped forces as well   Did better with the my harlaquins, and the epic eldar or chaos space marines armies.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 28, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone, you should indeed be rolling them too. You know you want to. You've been the most prolific poster on this thread.



That's sounds like my MO...   I have 9 games going already so I still need to pass. 



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> ot: player mostly eldar myself - regularly got my butt handed to me by my friend and his space marines. But then, I got it handed to me when we swapped forces as well   Did better with the my harlaquins, and the epic eldar or chaos space marines armies.



I have a huge army dark angels army to paint but I flat out don't have the room so I trying to resist the urge to add to it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2004)

This sounds interesting. I may have to get involved.
Thinking Noble who realises his sorcerous heritage


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2004)

*I'm way to inspired.*

Oscar De Reign.
 	Human, 1st-Level Aristocrat (dishonored house)
 	Medium Humanoid (Human)
Hit Dice:	1d8 (8 hp)
Initiative:	+2
Speed:	30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class:	12 (+2 Dex), touch 12, flat-footed 10
Base Attack/Grapple:	+0/–1
Attack:	Rapier +2 melee (1d8) or Longbow +2 ranged (1d8)
Space/Reach:	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	None
Special Qualities:	Human Traits
Saves:	Fort +0, Ref +2, Will +1
Abilities:	Str 9, Dex 15, Con 11, Int 15, Wis 8, Cha 16
Skills:	Hide 0/+2, Listen 0/-1, Move Silently 0/+2, Ride 4/+6, Spot 0/–1, Search 0/+2, Speak language, Diplomacy 4/+7, Intimidate 4/+7, Knowledge Royalty 4/+6, Sense Motive 4/+7, Handle Animals 4/+7
Feats:	Weapon finesse, Mounted Combat. 
Alignment:	Lawful Good

(Rolled 8/15/16/9/11/14 for stats. Came to 28 points so I added 2 points to the 14 to make it 15.)
(Rolled a 5 for aristocrat but a 3 to see if he was from a good house.)
Magic Item is an amulet of natural armor +1

Oscar was living the high life as a courtier until his Grandmother packed him off in the middle of the night and sent him to this backwater hamlet to live with his uncle Avonelle.  After his uncle, Oscar is the only male left of his line having 2 younger sisters (Harmony and Clara), his uncle and his grandmother Lady Agatha the only family he has left. His mother and father died of the plague about 10 years ago. He is bold and stubborn and charming all at the same time. He unfortunately has a way of walking into trouble with out seeing the ogre directly in front of him. The same plague that took his parents has left Oscar a bit week but his grandmother always says that it’s not a concern. She says he takes after his Grandfather far too much to let a little physical weakness stop him.
Oscar’s main hobby is his dogs and horses. He trains them and sells them to trackers and for guard dogs and mounts.
He has a great fondness for Sassy his riding horse, which he is training as a warhorse. (Unfortunately Sassy has other plans for her life.)

Oscar’s Equipment.
Table: Weapons
Simple Weapons	Cost	Dmg (S)	Dmg (M)	Critical	Range Increment	Weight1	Type2
Dagger	2 gp	1d3	1d4	19–20/x2	10 ft.	1 lb.	Piercing or slashing
Martial Weapons	Cost	Dmg (S)	Dmg (M)	Critical	Range Increment	Weight1	Type2
Rapier	20 gp	1d4	1d6	18–20/x2	—	2 lb.	Piercing
Ranged Weapons
Longbow	75 gp	1d6	1d8	x3	100 ft.	3 lb.	Piercing
Arrows (20)	1 gp	—	—	—	—	3 lb.	—
Table: Armor and Shields
 						–— Speed —–	
Armor	Cost	Armor/Shield Bonus	Maximum Dex Bonus	Armor Check Penalty	Arcane Spell Failure Chance	(30 ft.)	(20 ft.)	Weight1
Master WorkedStudded leather	175 gp	+3	+5	0	15%	30 ft.	20 ft.	20 lb.

Table: Goods and Services		
Adventuring Gear		
Item	Cost	Weight
Backpack (empty)	2 gp	2 lb.1
Bedroll*	1 sp	5 lb.1
Blanket, winter*	5 sp	3 lb.1
Pouch, belt (2) (empty) 	2 gp	1 lb.1
Rations, trail (per day) (5 days)*	2 g 5 sp	5 lb.1
Rope, silk (50 ft.)*	10 gp	5 lb.
Sack (empty)*	1 sp	½ lb.1
Signal whistle	8 sp	—
Signet ring	5 gp	—
Tent*	10 gp	20 lb.1
Waterskin	1 gp	4 lb.1
Whetstone*	2 cp	1 lb.
Special Substances and Items		
Item	Cost	Weight
Sunrod (20) 15*	40 gp	20 lb.
Tindertwig (20)	20 gp	—
Clothing		
Item	Cost	Weight
Explorer’s outfit*	10 gp	8 lb.1
Noble’s outfit*	75 gp	10 lb.1
Mounts and Related Gear		
Item	Cost	Weight
Horse		
Horse, heavy	N/A	—
Saddle, Riding	10 gp	25 lb.
Saddlebags	4 gp	8 lb.
*= in saddle bags


----------



## doghead (Jan 28, 2004)

*Oscar De Reign*

Argent. 

Nice. Looks all square. (unlike the character I was doodling up  ) The amulet will come into play after the encounter with the knight. The high Diplomacy and Knowledge nobility suggested to me some time away from his family and closer to court. Perhaps in the house of a more powerful uncle/family friend or some such.

I'll wait 'n see how many aristocrats we get before working out exactly how you and your family fit into the picture. There will be one local lord, so aristocrat characters will probably be siblings, cousins or some such. 

I'll post up a little detail on the principle town where you all live soon.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Jan 28, 2004)

I will get my character together this evening. I am going to go for an adept I think


----------



## Greegan (Jan 28, 2004)

If you're looking for players, I would like to roll up a commoner, I think....very interesting game concept...takes me back to the days of Greyhawk and 0-level characters


----------



## NeuroZombie (Jan 28, 2004)

I love PC dice rollers, James Buck (and the guy who made the 3.5 version), the 3.5 SRD and a very lax working environment 

I will have background and maybe a sketch by tomorrow 

Sadolath
Male Halfling
Adept level 1
Chaotic Neutral

Str 10 (+0)
Dex 18 (+4)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 12 (+1)
Wis 18 (+4)
Cha 15 (+2).

Hp 7
Init +4 (+4 Dex)
Spd 20 ft.
AC 15 (+4 Dex, +1 Size)

Attack:
+1 (+0 Base, +1 Size) melee
+6 (+0 Base, +4 Dex, +1 Size, +1 Sling) ranged

Fort +2 (+0 Base, +1 Con, +1 Racial)
Ref +5 (+0 Base, +4 Dex, +1 Racial)
Will +7 (+2 Base, +4 Wis, +1 Racial)
+2 Save Vs. Fear

Languages: Common, Sylvan, Halfling.

Skills:
Climb +2 (+2 Racial)
Concentration +3 (+2 Rank, +1 Con)
Handle Animal +3 (+1 Rank, +2 Cha)
Heal +6 (+2 Rank, +4 Wis)
Hide +8 (+4 Dex, +4 Size)
Jump +2 (+2 Racial)
Knowledge (Nature) +3 (+2 Rank, +1 Int)
Knowledge (Religion) +2 (+1 Rank, +1 Int)
Listen +6 (+4 Wis, +2 Racial)
Move Silently +6 (+4 Dex, +2 Racial)
Spellcraft +3 (+2 Rank, +1 Int)
Survival +6 (+2 Rank, +4 Wis)
Spot +4 (+4 Wis)

Feats:
Tracking

Spells Per Day:
3/2

0 Level:
create water, cure minor wounds, (* detect magic), ghost sound, guidance, (* light), mending, purify food and drink, read magic, (* touch of fatigue).

1st Level:
bless, burning hands, cause fear, command, comprehend languages, (* cure light wounds), detect chaos, detect evil, detect good, detect law, endure elements, obscuring mist, protection from chaos, protection from evil, protection from good, protection from law, (* sleep).

Gear:
Quarterstaff (sm) +1 to hit, 1d4(x2) dmg
Sling (sm) +6 to hit, 1d3(x2) dmg
Flint & Steel

Magic Item:
Goggles of Following (from Masters of the Wild, 2000gp, Gives +10 competance bonus to Survival for Tracking only)

Background:
When Sadoloth was but a child, his family was part of a travelling circus that had passed through the villages and towns of ________ on a yearly circuit, The circus, Janolann's Magnificent Spectacle (although in reality, not that magnificent) was well received in most of the villages they passed through. The circus was building a loyal following and finally began to make a good profit when tragedy struck. The circus caravan was ambushed whil passig through the forest of _________ and many lives were lost. Sadoloth, only six years old, was seperated from his family and became hopelessly lost the the forest. He wandered the woods for days and nearing death, he was approached by a kindly, old human who lived deep within the forest depths. The old human, Kelaquin, took the child in and began to teach him the ways of the woods. Ten years passed and again, tragedy struck. Kelaquin passed away from this plane, leaving a sixteen year old Sadoloth to fend for himself. Sadoloth has become lonely in the past two years, and has begun creeping towards civilization and the alien beauty that he sees in the carriages and knights that he spies from the roadside. He is ready to take on the world outside of his forest, he only waits for a good oppurtunity to show himself.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, I was pretty lucky on my rolls, a bit too much maybe, but well, it's happen some times    So, here my commoner, not so common:

Hewik Leafwing 
Male Tallfellow Halfling Commoner 1
Neutral Good
Age: 

Str  7 (-2)
Dex 13 (+1)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 17 (+3) 
Wis 17 (+3)
Cha 17 (+3) 

HD: 1d4 + 1
HP: 5
Fort +2 = 0 (base) + 1 (con) + 1 (racial)
Reflex +2 = 0 (base) + 1 (dex) + 1 (racial)
Will +4 = 0 (base) + 1 (wis) + 1 (racial)
Init +1 = 1 (dex)

AC: 12 = 10 + 0 (Armor) + 0 (Shield) + 1 (Dex) + 1 (size)
Base Attack Bonus +0
Quatterstaff, small: -1 1d4-2 x2

Skills:
Climb:                  0 = 2 (rank) - 2 (Str)
Craft (Leatherworking): 5 = 2 (rank) + 3 (Int)
Jump:                   0 = 2 (rank) - 2 (Str)
Handle Animal:         12 = 4 (rank) + 3 (Cha) + 5 (feats)
Listen:                 7 = 2 (rank) + 3 (Wis) + 2 (racial)
Profession (Herdsman):  6 = 3 (rank) + 3 (Wis)
Search:                 5 = 0 (rank) + 3 (Int) + 2 (racial)
Spot:                   7 = 2 (rank) + 3 (Wis) + 2 (racial)
Ride:                   4 = 1 (rank) + 1 (Dex) + 2 (feat)
Use Rope:               3 = 2 (rank) + 1 (Dex)

Languages:
Common, Halfling, Elven, Dwarven, Gnomish

Feats:
Animal Affinity
Dodge
Mobility
Skill Focus: Handle Animal

Race Feature:
+2 Dexterity, –2 Strength.
Small: As a Small creature, a halfling gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but she uses smaller weapons than humans use, and her lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
+1 racial bonus on all saving throws.
+2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear: This bonus stacks with the halfling’s +1 bonus on saving throws in general.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+2 racial bonus on Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Like an elf, a tallfellow who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check as though actively looking for it.
Automatic Languages: Common and Halfling. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass halfling’s rogue class does not count when determining whether she takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing.

Class Feature:
Quatterstaff proficiency

Equipement:
Quatterstaff, small
Peasant's Outfit
To come: Ring of Protection +1

Prince:
Dog
Small Animal
Hit Dice: 1d8+2 (6 hp)
Initiative: +3
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares)
Armor Class: 15 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +1 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/–3
Attack: Bite +2 melee (1d4+1)
Full Attack: Bite +2 melee (1d4+1)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: —
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 17, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills: Jump +7, Listen +5, Spot +5, Survival +1*
Feats: Alertness, Track
Tricks: Come, Gather, Fetch, Heel, Stay. Track

*Gather: Gather all the animal of a herd in one area.

Background:

Hewik is an orphan who was taken cared by a human farmer family. As all his brothers were more stronger than him, he was rarely working with them. His father were giving him more easy task, like taking care of the animals, who doesn't need the same strength than in the field. Fastly, he find himself near the animals, and had some easyness to make himself understood by the animals. At the age of 13, his father gave him a dog for his anniversery. He took care of his dog pretty much, and he fastly taught him some tricks. That pretty impress his family. In the next year, his father gave him the responsability of the sheeps. With the help of Prince, his dog, he was able to do guard the sheeps by himself. After only one year, he was able to do all the things by himself, as the animals were giving him almost no difficulty. Today, he is 19 years old. He si still at the farm with his adoptive family, taking care of the sheeps, the two cows and the chickens. The day are hard, but he loves to be with his animals, Prince the most. Once per week, his mother give him some help, so he may take a day off, but most of the time, he prefers to continu to work, and pass a god day of work with his mother.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 28, 2004)

Shiny.  Can I get in? (rolled a 4 on the first roll, netting me the intended warrior level).

(on a sort of cross-post from the rules thread this comes from, I can e-mail you the grim-n-gritty file.  I think you might be interested if this works/doesn't work and you want to do more/try again)


----------



## doghead (Jan 29, 2004)

OK. Here's where we stand:

1 :: Argent Silvermage :: Oscar De Reign :: Male Human Aristocrat1
2 :: NeuroZombie ::  Sadolath :: Male Halfling Adept1
3 :: Velmont :: Hewik Leafwing ::Male Tallfellow Halfling Commoner 1
4 ::
Minimum party
5 ::
6 ::
Maximum party

There are expressions of interest from Manzanita, Greegan (How do and thanks) and Thomas Hobbes.

Based on my experience (and someone elses wisdom), I'll fill slots on the basis of posted character's. If someone has expressed an interest but real life prevents then from getting up a character before things fill up, we'll see what we can do.

I'd like to get 6, but also to get rolling asap, so at this point I am thinking of opening the IC thread (if we have 4) on the weekend. As there is not much IC that can be done before the goblins jump in, feel free to IC on this thread.



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Shiny.  Can I get in?




Looks good. But don't mention the dragon. I'll keep an eye open for the email.


----------



## Greegan (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry, wasn't aware of the procedure...I'll post someone here in a few minutes. Look for a human commoner. Sorry to be slow on the uptake....


----------



## doghead (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey, thats cool. There's still space and its not an ironclad rule. 

Its just that a number of DM's have had the experience of people expressing interest then disappearing. People who have spent the time to create a character are less likely to do so, so I decided to go with that latter for selection.

A rough and ready concept plus basic stats will do the job.

And I'm doghead. Nice to meet you and welcome to ENWorld.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 29, 2004)

Character concept:
Cromwell of St. Richard's
Half-orc Warrior 1

Cromwell doesn't know who birthed him, and doesn't care.  His family are the priests who raised him, and the family patriarch is St. Cuthbert, whom he regards as a strong, strict, but loving father figure.  Cromwell (named by the monks of the monastary of St. Richard) was given to the church as a baby, the unwanted and unfortunate byproduct of an Orcish raid.  He believes with a fanatic's blind faith in everything St. Cuthbert stands for, and although the Saint of the Cudgel has choosen to give others greater talents in spellcasting and fighting, he will serve wherever his God sends him.  Currently, that is as a roaming lawman, enforcing the laws of [whatever noble, king, or other authority you find useful, or simply of the Church], or as a member of a village malitia, or what have you.

Basic stats: rolled 16, 14, 14, 13, 8, 8.  Total of 27 points, add 3 points (1 to the 13, making it 14, and 2 to an 8, making it 10). Distribute it for Strength 16, Dexterity 10, Consitution 14, Intelligence 14, Wisdom 14, Charisma 8.  After racial modifiers, that becomes Strength 18, Dexterity 10, Constitution 14, Intelligence 12, Wisdom 14, Charisma 6.  Put skill ranks into Knowledge: Religion, Knowledge: Local (or whatever gives knowledge of the law) and Intimidate.

Cromwell's a tank.  Scale mail, heavy steel shield, heavy mace.  First level feat is weapon focus: Mace.  He's proboably going to stick with warrior until he's allowed to take either Cleric or Fighter, or an appropriate PrC.  Nifty item will proboably be Full Plate (if that's kosher; magic weapon or shield if not.  Or maybe... yeah, a phylactery of faithfulness!  Hmm, we'll see....)


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 29, 2004)

Edit: Big post didn't get et after all.


----------



## Greegan (Jan 29, 2004)

Archer Pathfinder
Male Human Commoner 1
Brown Hair, Brown Eyes
6'1" / 187
Chaotic Good
Age: 18

Str 12  (+1)
Dex 18  (+4)
Con 10  (+0)
Int 17  (+3)
Wis 11  (+0)
Cha 17  (+3)

HD: 1d4
HP: 4
Fort +0
Reflex +0
Will +0
Init +4 = 4 (dex)

AC: 14 = 10 + 0 (Armor) + 0 (Shield) + 4 (Dex)
Base Attack Bonus +0


Skills (24):
Climb: +2 = 2 (rank) + 1 (Str)
Craft (Alchemy): +6 = 3 (rank) + 3 (Int)
Bluff*: +5 = 2(cc) (rank) + 3 (Cha)
Jump: +3 = 2 (rank) + 1 (Str)
Handle Animal: +7 = 4 (rank) + 3 (Cha)
Listen: +4 = 4 (rank) + 0 (Wis)
Profession (Innkeeper): +2 = 2 (rank) + 0 (Wis)
Spot: +5 = 2 (rank) + 3 (Wis)
Ride: +4 = 0 (rank) + 4 (Dex)
Use Rope: +5 = 1 (rank) + 4 (Dex)
*descretionary skill given based on his past storytelling experience

Languages:
Common, Orcish, Dwarven, Gnomish

Feats:
Combat Expertise
Dodge
Mobility
Run

Race Feature:
+4 Skill Points at 1st Level / +1 each additional level
+1 Bonus Feat at 1st Level
Any Class Cross Level


Equipement:
Longbow (11 arrows)
Staff (proficient)
Dagger
Peasant's Outfit
Lute
_Cloak of Elvenkind_ (His brother's gift for service to the crown)
Helmet
Sack, polka-dotted (red and white)
1 week meager rations



Background:
 Archer's hamlet was one of many drained of able-bodied men a few years ago in order to feed his lord and king's war effort against would-be usurpers. Too young at the time to be a truly competent warrior, Archer was left behind, but his brother was conscripted into the King's service as a scout for His Majesty's personal "Companion" entourage (a contingent of the most trusted men in the Kings army, comprising some 1,000 men-at-arms). 

 While his brother was away at war, Archer was deemed a worthy apprentice and possible successor to the Hedge Wizard of the village and his widowed father scraped together what coin he could to buy him an apprenticeship with old Wilfrem the Whitebeard. Archer excelled in everything he was able to study, but unfortunately _need_ outweighed desire and he was forced to spend much of his time as a stableboy and tableboy at the inn for money to help his increasingly ill (drunk) father. 

 His brother returned, one less hand and strongly favoring his left leg, but returned, none-the-less. His money pouch was full (as were several pockets) and his tales of glory and battle seemed endless. With his gold he bought the inn and regailed the nightly crowd with his epic stories. Unfortunately, his wanderlust acquired in his travels were not satisfied with his new humble status as Innkeeper. His brother wanted adventure...and so too did Archer.

 It was not meant to be. Everyday they would practice fighting and Archer had even began to learn the fine art of his namesake, for his brother was exceptionally skilled with a bow. They saved money, bought what meager equipment their hamlet could provide and were very near the day they would strike off into the great unknown when disaster struck. 

 Archer awoke one night, very late in the evening to a crash and loud voices in the common room of the inn. Peeking in, he saw several strangers in a heated discussion with his brother, two of which he recognized as patrons earlier that evening (one of whom, the man with tattoos all over his face, had scared him terribly with some sort of illusory magiks). With a growing sense of urgency, Archer scrambled back to his room to get his dagger when all of the Nine Hells came crashing down around him...he remembers fire and an overwhelming blow to the head. 

 When he woke, albeit briefly, he remembered seeing his brother's face above him, burnt and bloody....he was outside, his brother body had a orange glow around it and he could see plumes of black smoke and smell the tang of burning wood..._Everything's fine now...you're safe..._ his brother had said before falling out of his view. Everything again went black.

 That was three months ago.  Archer, after burying his brother next to his mother and father (who had died earlier the previous year), left for the nearest town, hoping to gain employ there with the local lord or perhaps even follow in his brother's footsteps in the King's Companions....his travelling surname, taken as an honorific to his brother.


----------



## doghead (Jan 29, 2004)

OK. Greegan and TH makes it 5 of 6.

There are some things to go over first but got to dash now. 

I'll update the thread this evening and get started on the IC asap.

happyhead


----------



## Greegan (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome! I'm very glad I found this site and I'm super happy I was able to get into your game!! Sounds like a blast!!! 

I added Cloak of Elvenkind since I forgot the magic item 

 Thanks again!!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2004)

I haven't chosen Oscar's Languages yet. an you give me an idea of the races in the area? (OK.. Obviously halfling) LOL


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 29, 2004)

LEMME IN LEMME IN LEMME IN


Will post character tonight, AND you know i'm a regular poster..
gotta go to work now, spotted this thread just in time.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 29, 2004)

At work now, thinking about commoner blacksmith, will see later


----------



## doghead (Jan 29, 2004)

I've added a Situation Summary to the first post. I'll update it as necessary. An edited version of the first post will be the start of the IC thread.

*A quick IC style guide.* 

I am not a fan of different colours. There always seems to be problems with everyone being able to read it, and some of the colours make my brain hurt. The following is based on what I use, something along these lines is good.

I'm doing this.
"I saying this aloud."
_I'm thinking this._
_Thats right, *thinking*. You should try it some time. Lucky you can't hear me, you big dumb monster.   ~I *CAN* HEAR YOUR THOUGHTS~ _ "Ahhhh!"

ooc: size=1 will get you this small font for ooc comments, game mechanics notes etc.

Argent Silvermage: Yep, Halfling is one. Pretty much vanilla dnd. let me know and I'll let you know.

Dr Zombie: You are welcome. Your lampoon of Xiao was spot on. Allocation of slots is based on getting up the basic concept and stats. 

I've got some observations, suggestions and alterations for some of the characters, but I'll do them as individual posts.


----------



## doghead (Jan 29, 2004)

*Oscar De Reign.*



			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Oscar De Reign.
> Human, 1st-Level Aristocrat (dishonored house)
> Medium Humanoid (Human)




The numbers look fine. Could you add the rank to the skills ie Hide 0/+2.
The amulet is fine. You can take a horse, but not a warhorse. 

Oscar stikes me as being a bit "finer" than a typical country lords son. Let me know what you think of the suggestion below. You are welcome to keep it as is if you want to.

Suggestion :: Oscar arrived about a year ago from a larger city closer to the centre of the kingdom. He was sent to live here with a distant uncle/friend for reasons unknown to Oscar by his Grandma. Oscar was particularly displeased as he had begun to establish himself amoung his peers in the court of the Duke.

Thats about it for now.


----------



## doghead (Jan 29, 2004)

*Sadolath*



			
				NeuroZombie said:
			
		

> Sadolath
> Male Halfling
> Adept level 1




Nice stats - I'm assuming the +2 Dex and -2 Str are incorporated. 
Does the +1 size bonus also apply to ranged attacks? Skills: Hide (+5? dex). I'm not much of a number cruncher, but it seems ok. Nifty little bloggers these haflings. 

Thats about it till some background goes up.


----------



## doghead (Jan 29, 2004)

*Hewik Leafwing*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Hewik Leafwing
> Male Tallfellow Halfling Commoner 1




Took me a moment to find the Tallfellows - they are in the monster section! Skills: Jump should be -1 (Rank 1, Str -2), but you have only spent 19 points and have (2+3)x4 = 20, I think.

Haven't checked the dog but it looks like a cut and paste from the SRD. So seems good.


----------



## doghead (Jan 29, 2004)

*Cromwell of St. Richard's*



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Character concept:
> Cromwell of St. Richard's
> Half-orc Warrior 1
> 
> ...




At this stage, town watch or milita. But I'll get back to you when I've seen more. Magic shield or +1 weapons are an option, but magic Full Plate probably costs a bit more than 2,000.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 29, 2004)

Nathan Ay'Tennar
Male Human Specialist 1 (Blacksmith)
Black hair, Black Eyes
6'3" / 210
Lawfull Good
Age: 17

Str 17 (+3)
Dex 13 (+1)
Con 15 (+2)
Int 14 (+2)
Wis 14 (+2)
Cha 10 (+0)

HD: 1d6
HP: 8
Fort +0/+2=+2
Reflex +0/+1= +1
Will +2/+2=+4

Init +1 = 1 (dex)

AC: 11 = 10 + 0 (Armor) + 0 (Shield) + 1 (Dex)
Base Attack Bonus +0


Skills (36):
Craft (blacksmith) 4+2+2 = 8
Craft (weapons & armor) 4+2+2= 8
Craft (silversmith) 4+2+2= 8
Handle Animal 4+1 = 5
Knowledge (engineering) 3+2 = 5
Open Lock 3+1 = 4
Search 4+2 = 6
Spot 4+2 = 6
Diplomacy 3+1 = 4
Sense Motive 3+2 = 5


Reasoning :
Handle animal for shooing horses, engeneering for the basic iron moving parts of carriages and suck, ir things used in building, open lock for fixing the things, search and spot for looking for flaws in constructions and craftworks, diplomacy and sense motive for dealing with merchants and greedy housewives.

Languages: Common, Dwarven, Gnomisch

Feats:
Power Attack
Skill focus : craft

Reasoning : power attack : fairly simple, he knows how to hit things hard. I thought of cleave as a second feat but thought two combat feats at 1st level for a non-warrior a bit much, so i chose skill focus.



Attacks:
Melee: +3 smiths hammer (heavy mace) 1d8+3 (x2)
Ranged : +1 sling 1d4

Race Feature:
+4 Skill Points at 1st Level / +1 each additional level
+1 Bonus Feat at 1st Level
Any Class Cross Level


Equipment:
Travellers outfit
Camping gear (the usual)
Donkey and small cart.
Smith's tools.
Smith's hammer.
Sling
20 bullets.

Money : you decide 

Magical item:
Have no clue whatsoever, will take anything (squireship to the knight would be fine with me instead of the item, you pick something)


Background:
Nathan grew up as a farmers son, fourth son in a large family. He was a sturdy, strong lad and was apprenticed at the age of ten to Master Hurdan, the village smith. The time at the forge made him only stronger. He has finished his apprentenceship, and is now a wandering journeyman,learning his skills at the dwarven holdn and is now going from village to village with his cart and fixing the things thad need fixing, using the small village ovens, carrying his tools with him. He doesn't feel comfortable enough yet to craft his masterwork yet, for he feels he still has a lot to learn.
He stays at his masters forge, helping out on the days he isn't on the road. He enjoys a good beer in the evening, and is often found listening to the wild tales of his friend. He dreams of being the squire of a good knight, fighting to protect the weak and innocent.
He is a goodnatured fellow, often called "my big bear" by Alana, the serving maid, of whom he (and the rest of the village boys) is secretely enamored, a fact he vehemently denies with a beet-red face. He is secretely crafting a silver rose, as lifelike as he can make it. (he's taking 20 for the rose, but is only about halfway)
Considered slow and maybe a bit dim-witted, he is actually fairly intelligent. He just likes to think things through before saying anything, lest people think him stupid. He moves with care because of his great size and strength, afraid to knock things (or people) over.
He is a tall broad-shouldered feller, with unkempt black curly hair, and sports a shaggy beard with sideburns.


Edit : adjusted skills, worked them into my background


----------



## doghead (Jan 29, 2004)

*Archer Pathfinder*



			
				Greegan said:
			
		

> Archer Pathfinder
> Male Human Commoner 1
> Brown Hair, Brown Eyes
> 6'1" / 187




Feats: You will need to take a Martial Weapon Proficience (Longbow) to be able to use one without penalty. The Commoner is only proficient with 1 simple weapon. 
Skills: I don't think that Humans get any Racial skill (Hide) bonuses. You can take Bluff and Search but need to spend 2 points for 1 rank (so you could take rank 1 in both).

The Cloak of Elvan kind is a little over budget but its fine. It will come into play at the end of the first encounter. Nobody will have those items at the start of the game.

I like the elements in the background, but its a bit chunky for a Commoner1 with a couple of hundred XP under his belt. Even with the combat feats. Here are a couple options

1 :: Archer has indeed done more travelling than many. He travelled as a levy with the Kings army during its campaign, or in the tale of the "Companions" entourage. On occasion he fought. From this he got his stories and some ability to fight and his ability to stay out of trouble. During this time he met and befriended a scout for the Kings "companions" and out of this came a burning desire to one day be found worthy to join them.

2 :: The background is that of Archer's older brother. He did indeed come back with a bag of gold and purchase a share of the inn. Archer idolised his brother, the town hero. But the brother got ansy and frustrated with being tied to the inn, becoming more withdrawn and more prone to get into fights. One day, knives were drawn and Archer's brother was killed. Archer, who saw it all, has been haunted by his brothers last whispered words - "Don't fight unless its something worth dying for." What did he mean? Don't become a soldier? Was his brother really a coward?

Feel free to suggest another approach. As you can see, I am a bit of a fan of the more grim and gritty underdog approach.


----------



## doghead (Jan 29, 2004)

Dr Zombie. Just caught me. I'll update the SitSum. Then its bed. Welcome.


----------



## Greegan (Jan 29, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Feats: You will need to take a Martial Weapon Proficience (Longbow) to be able to use one without penalty. The Commoner is only proficient with 1 simple weapon.
> Skills: I don't think that Humans get any Racial skill (Hide) bonuses. You can take Bluff and Search but need to spend 2 points for 1 rank (so you could take rank 1 in both).
> 
> The Cloak of Elvan kind is a little over budget but its fine. It will come into play at the end of the first encounter. Nobody will have those items at the start of the game.
> ...




---------------------------
I don't have Hide as a skill. I thought that I read Search was a class skill for Commoner, if not, no big deal. I'll remove it and consider the point put towards Bluff. 

I don't have skill in the bow. It was another thing left over from his travels (er..his brother's travels..hehe). 

Looked in my 3.0 DMG and the cloak was 2000gp, which is why I suggested it. I see it's gone up in value 500gp in the .5 transition. It's your call there.

I'll make corrections directly to the post. 

Thanks for the heads up!

 Matt


----------



## NeuroZombie (Jan 29, 2004)

I have updated my original with gear, a fix on the modifiers, a change in alignment (to reflect his wild heritage and the fact that he would eventually go into druid if possible) and the addition of background. 

edit: Magic Item added to original post


----------



## Greegan (Jan 29, 2004)

Geez....didn't mean to write a book. I went a little more in depth than necessary but my fingers wouldn't stop typing...

 Matt


----------



## Velmont (Jan 29, 2004)

OK, I correct my ranks, giving one more in Jump.

For the dog, yeap, copy/paste, nothing more. The tricks I give him are all in the book except one, but it will be a pretty useless one for a futur adventurer...

I finally choose the item, a ring of protection +1. Always handy, as nothing was interesting.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 29, 2004)

Velmont- if Doghead will accept custom item requests, I think something that does Charm Animal 1/day is 1,800 gp.

Cromwell up in two shakes of a lamb's tail.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 29, 2004)

Cromwell of Saint Richard's
Half-Orc warrior 1
Hit dice: 1d8+3 (hp 11)
Speed: 20 ft. (4 squares); normally 30 ft., modified by scale mail
Armor Class: 16 (+4 armor, +2 shield), Touch 10, Flat-footed 16
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+4
Attack: +5 Melee (1d8+3, Heavy mace) or or +4 melee (1d6+3 nonlethal, sap) or +1 ranged (1d6+3, javelin)
Full Attack: +5 Melee (1d8+3, Heavy mace) or or +4 melee (1d6+3 nonlethal, sap) or +1 ranged (1d6+3, javelin)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: None
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 feet, Orc blood
Saves: Fortitude +5, Reflex +0, Will +2
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 6
Skills: Knowledge (Religion) +3, Knowledge (Local Area) +3, Intimidate +2
Feats: Weapon Focus (Heavy Mace)
Equipment: Backpack, bedroll, winter blanket, dagger, explorer's outfit, flint and steel, wooden holy symbol of St. Cuthbert, 5 javelins, heavy mace, manacles, belt pouch, 50 feet of hemp rope, sap, scale mail, heavy steel shield, 4 torches, waterskin, wetstone, 7 gold pieces, 3 silver pieces, 4 copper pieces.

Cromwell speaks Common, Orc, and Goblin.

See above for bio.

For nifty item- if it doesn't have to be magic, mundane masterwork full plate would be kickin' (and a masterwork heavy mace would bring it to 2,012).  If it does, a phylactery of faithfulness (preferably in necklace form- wrapping it around your forhead seems somewhat silly to me....)


----------



## doghead (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey all,

Haven't had time to read everything, but its sounding like we're near done. Need to get some sleep now. I'll go over everything tomorrow night (24 hours) when I have the time to do it properly.

Cheers.


----------



## doghead (Jan 31, 2004)

*TH:* There is no reason that it has to be magic - the masterwork full plate and mace would be fine. The only thing I was wondering about was the practicality of wondering about in such gear. It couldn't be that comfortable. I suspect that the knights, when they were not facing a battle, had their squires dealing with that. The other consideration might be people's reactions. While dnd is stuffed with taverns filled with people sitting around in full plate, I don't think this world will be. Let me know. If you want the phaxi thingie - you can take one as a torc - a twist of metal worn around the neck.

PS - this character layout has been used by a few people and is quiet easy to read. If you have no objections, we will adopt it as standard.

*Greegan:* The new background looks good. The Cloak of Elvankind is fine. I just noticed the Craft (alchemy). Interesting choice. I'll see what I can do ...  

Sorry, I was getting cross eyed by the time I finished looking over the characters. I meant to say "I don't think that Humans get any Racial skill bonus to Spot" (but I mixed up spot and ride to get hide ???).

*Dr Zombie:*


> Reasoning :I took 3 different craft skills for smithing, I dunno if you think that's a bit over the top. I applied the feat skill focus to all 3 of em to compensate. You make a ruling.




I have no idea. The SRD isn't particularly forthcomming on how narrow the subcatagories are. Instinctively, I would think that blacksmith covers a three - at least in most of the stories I have read, the blacksmith could make weapons and armour. My gut feeling would be to combine (weapon and armour smithing) into one and take another skill such such as silversmithing, etching or leatherwork. The skill focus could apply to both blacksmithing skills. There may be some room to allow you to stack half of your armourer skill (weapon and armour smithing) onto your basic smithing skill when making weapons. Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Greegan (Jan 31, 2004)

_
*Greegan:* The new background looks good. The Cloak of Elvankind is fine. I just noticed the Craft (alchemy). Interesting choice. I'll see what I can do ...  

Sorry, I was getting cross eyed by the time I finished looking over the characters. I meant to say "I don't think that Humans get any Racial skill bonus to Spot" (but I mixed up spot and ride to get hide ???)._


Whoops...that's my fault for copying from another character template. Nix'd it.

 Thanks
  Matt


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 31, 2004)

Good point on the full-plate thing, Doghead.  Perhaps I will go for the more practical _+1 breastplate_ and masterwork mace, which comes to 1,712 or so.

As for the blacksmithing thing, Synergy bonuses work well (if they have 5 ranks in skill X, they get a +2 to related skill Y, i.e, 5 ranks in bluff gives +2 to diplomacy), but they don't kick in until 2nd level when it's actually possible to have 5 ranks in something.


----------



## doghead (Jan 31, 2004)

*The town of Seven*

Seven is a market town of some 100 or so households, some 500 or so people in total. It is the last town of the river before that the rivercraft can reach, and so has become the principle transport hub for the area that lies behind it.

No one knows why it is called Seven. There are 4 gates, three towers, etc etc. No Seven of anything significant. One side of the town nestles against the river, most of the length of the river being taken up by wharves and docks, and just back from them, most of the merchant's offices and warehouses. The other three compass points of the town lie within low stonewalls topped with timber fortificartions. There are massive oaken doors on each of the gates, but they are rarely closed.

The town sits on a plane, surrounded to the north, south and west by a number of farms and further afield, extending back some small villages and hamlets. There is one bridge across the river. To the east lies the forest and the foothills of the mountains. The river winds along the edge of the forest, which at its closest is only a few miles from the town.

Note: thought it would take just a mo to whip up a map and stuff. Was I wrong? You betcha.


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2004)

*Character Notes II*

IC Perspective:

*Sadolath* Given your background, you may choose to enter the scene via a different direction, and at a time of your choosing. If you take this option, we'll assume that you do not know any of the others. Could you let me know, and indicate your spells prepared.

BTW, there are probably not a lot of carriages and knights around Seven. There is a country manor (somewhat run down) and a fair number of riverboats and wagons.

I don't have the book from which the Goggles come. Googles of Minute Seeing (SRD 3.5) only give a +5 bonus. Could you check it for me. But if its right, you're good.

*Archer* You sure that you don't want to take Martial Weapon Prof (Bow). You'll be at -4 to hit without it. Taking the Warrior class would give you Martial Weapon Prof as well as +1 BAB and +2 Fort. But less feats and fewer class skills, I suppose. Tough choice. Let me know.

*Nathan* Could you give me an idea of what item you would take if the squire position is not an option. Or would you rather have me decide?

*Cromwell* You can start in full gear, but I'll bring you in a couple of rounds into things. The others were all off work when they heard the news - if you choose to be fully kitted up, I'll assume that you were on duty, saw the rag tag group heading towards the woods, and decided to follow (things are fairly relaxed in Seven).

*General* I initially envisioned that you were all Seven locals, and all knew each other quite well. However, its not important. But I would like to weave some threads between you. Those of you who have chosen to come from out of town may keep that, but you (with possible the exception of Sadolath) will have been in town for long enough to get to know some of the locals. I want everyone to indicate one or two others whom you are connected to - be family, friends, etc. Feel free to discuss it here.

Thats it for now. Back to working up the IC thread.


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> As for the blacksmithing thing, Synergy bonuses work well (if they have 5 ranks in skill X, they get a +2 to related skill Y, i.e, 5 ranks in bluff gives +2 to diplomacy), but they don't kick in until 2nd level when it's actually possible to have 5 ranks in something.




A variant of this seems like the way to go - it that it runs the least risk of being unbalanced. Craft (blacksmith) is the basic skill. Craft (armourer) allows the character to do the fancy stuff including etching and silverwork. 5 ranks in Craft (armourer) provides a +2 Synergy bonus to Craft (blacksmith) checks when working on armor or weapons.

The only problem that I can see is that Craft (armourer) isn't really much of a skill in itself.

As before, suggestions anyone?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 1, 2004)

Have (blacksmith) be everything but weapons and armor.  Have (armorer) be weapons and armor.  Let 'em give synergy bonuses to each other.  Skill focus would only apply to one (although one of the +2/+2 skill feats that applies to "any two craft skills" wouldn't be unbalanced, I think).

Edit: Full kit, yessir, few rounds late, a-ok.

As for who I know, I'd say that Oscar (I'd pay him full respect as a nobleman, put myself at his service, etc.) and Nathan (hard-working craftsman, salt of the earth, etc.  Also might have made or repaired my armor and weapons).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 1, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> As for who I know, I'd say that Oscar (I'd pay him full respect as a nobleman, put myself at his service, etc.) and Nathan (hard-working craftsman, salt of the earth, etc.  Also might have made or repaired my armor and weapons).



That makes sense to me. Oscar would probably be out and about the town, and may need a bodyguard/ friend who had actualy been OUTSIDE Seven at one point in his/her life.

BTW.. fully updated Oscar in his first posting. equipment and all.
I didn't add it up but I'm sure it all comes in well under the 480 GP he has to spend.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 1, 2004)

Personnally, my character may have met everyone else who lived in the village, but I doubt he would have created any good relationship with them. He is a bit loner, wanting more the company of Prince or the animals on his farm rather than stranger. His family is plenty enough for him as human relation. Anyway, he is a small guy in a big world, so he doesn't feel really at his place in the village.


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2004)

*Oscar* Seven is officially a town. It has walls and a charter an all! Feel free to call it what you wish, but the locals might be a bit touchy if you call it a hamlet.

*Hewik Leafwing* OK. You can be with the group.

*Nathan* TH's suggestion sounds fine. Take either Single Skill Focus (Blacksmith _or_ Armourer) +3, or Double Skill Focus (Ironwork) +2 Blacksmith and +2 Armourer. Each skill will give the other a +2 Synergy bonus when you get 5 Ranks in it.

*Everyone* With the exception of Cromwell, who's on duty, you will only be carrying what you normally would carry around on a Sunday afternoon.Animals are fine (but Oscar won't be riding Sassy - he's done his morning riding). So are your principle weapons. A final reminder - to avoid any unfortunate confusion - you don't have the magic items at this point.

By the time you hit the forest, there will be the 5 of you and 3 others in the group heading out "to see the knight". While you all know eachother by name, its more like a collection of interlinked groups. 

The place Jimni (the boy who saw the knight) is going to is about 2 miles from the town - upriver and a little into the forest. Thats about 30 minutes hustle for those with Spd 30ft (allowing for the forest terrain at the end of the journey).

I just realised I've been using everyone's character's name. Not sure why.


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2004)

Rogues Gallery is up here.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 1, 2004)

Archer would probably have just about everything with him...basically nothing . A small amount of food and his longbow are hidden in a local barn where he's staying for 7cp per week. If he knows he's going out on an "adventure", he actually has a military helmet his brother brought back from the war that he'll "outfit" himself with.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 1, 2004)

Sadoloth can easily have been visiting town on and off for the last few years to pick up odds and ends that he could not manufacture himself.  Maybe he has chatted with some of the others on occasion and could be heading into town for supplies when the action starts.


The goggles give the +10 to Survival checks for Tracking ONLY, not all checks.  Basically, if he is not tracking something or someone , the item is just an affectation.

I will mark my prepared spells with a * on my original post


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2004)

NeuroZombie. OK. Goggles are fine.

Greegan. Everyone was outside the town by the river when the Jimni brought the news. Archer would have had to go back into town to get the helmate. The others, keen to see the knight, would have gone on immediately, putting Archer about 15 minutes behind them. I'll assume that he wouldn't have wanted to be left behind. I did allow a 1in6 chance that Archer had decided to wear his helmate down to the river for some reason. Rolled a 4.


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2004)

In Character is up here


----------



## Greegan (Feb 2, 2004)

Nooo problem at all. Just thought it added a bit of goofy character to the...um...character...hehe. 




			
				doghead said:
			
		

> Greegan. Everyone was outside the town by the river when the Jimni brought the news. Archer would have had to go back into town to get the helmate. The others, keen to see the knight, would have gone on immediately, putting Archer about 15 minutes behind them. I'll assume that he wouldn't have wanted to be left behind. I did allow a 1in6 chance that Archer had decided to wear his helmate down to the river for some reason. Rolled a 4.


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2004)

*Money*

Some of you have listed money in your character sheets. The SRD has no reference to starting gold, so could you let me know how you came to the totals.

For the sake of feel, I have decided to adjust the nomeculture a bit.

10 Copper Pieces = 1 Silver Piece (sp)
10 Silver Pieces = 1 Gold Piece (gp)
10 Gold Pieces = 1 Gold Crown (gc)
10 Gold Crowns = 1 Platnium Piece (pp)

I can't see any problems with this, but let me know if you can.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 2, 2004)

Sounds good to me.  As for eq, I just gave Sadoloth a few appropriate items and was done with it.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 2, 2004)

Archer has no money whatsoever. He hunts rabbits to sell and does what labor he can to pay his weekly rent of 7cp.   





			
				doghead said:
			
		

> Some of you have listed money in your character sheets. The SRD has no reference to starting gold, so could you let me know how you came to the totals.
> 
> For the sake of feel, I have decided to adjust the nomeculture a bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 2, 2004)

The starting money for the various NPC classes is listed in the DMG along with the classes themselves.  

Adept- 2d4x10 gp
Aristocrat- 6d8x10 gp
Commoner- 5d4 gp
Warrior- 3d4x10
Expert-3d4x10


----------



## Velmont (Feb 3, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> The starting money for the various NPC classes is listed in the DMG along with the classes themselves.
> 
> Adept- 2d4x10 gp
> Aristocrat- 6d8x10 gp
> ...




Oh! I miss that. Well, I have no money because I have to feed my dog in that case. Anyway, maybe a dog would have been out of my price range, as I didn't even open the equipement section when I did my character.


----------



## doghead (Feb 4, 2004)

Velmont. I said at the beginning that you could take whatever seemed appropriate for your character to have given his background.

I haven't really considered how I'll handle the money. Those who have no money seem to have developed backgrounds to suit, so leave it as is.


----------



## doghead (Feb 8, 2004)

*thoughts from the dog house*

About half way through Round 2 with the goblins, I realised that this was my first PbP combat as a DM. 

My goal was to try and write in in a descriptive rather than mechanical manner. I tried to keep the character's actions and responces true to your posts, but did adapt then somewhat to allow for the character's better grasp of the picture than the players. Did I step on anyones toes?

Which brings me to the map. I will try to have one available for scenes in the future. But its late appearance does allow me the opportunity to get some feedback. 

How big a surprise was the layout? Or in other words, how successful were the posts in conveying the lay of the land and locations of the characters. What, if anything, worked in helping you to visualise it?

Let me know any thoughts, ideas and suggestions on the above or anything that has happened so far.

One more thing. I find the *quarterstaff +1 melee (1d6+1, x2)* or 
*small javlin +1 ranged (1d4-1, x2, 30ft)* format with the easiest to read.
I'm not great at record keeping (though I do try  ) so it's probably best use your current total attack bonus rather than your BAB here.

cheers

the head of the dog


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 8, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> About half way through Round 2 with the goblins, I realised that this was my first PbP combat as a DM.
> 
> My goal was to try and write in in a descriptive rather than mechanical manner. I tried to keep the character's actions and responces true to your posts, but did adapt then somewhat to allow for the character's better grasp of the picture than the players. Did I step on anyones toes?
> 
> ...



I liked the way the combat flowed, but the placing of the different combatants was hard to follow without the map. A map before combat might have been a bit more clear.

As for the squireship : you just take a pick. I really don't care, it might depend on wether we gain a level. You're the DM, it's your problem .


----------



## doghead (Feb 9, 2004)

*An Option*

I'm going to be away from tomorrow til saturday. Might get one more post in before I go, but not sure. Here's something to think about while I'm away.

::::::::::::::::::::::::​
When I strated this game, the intention was to create the feel by having the characters start a little lower (using NPC classes), and and making it harder to reach the higher levels, but without significantly changing rules. But at the suggestion of a couple of people I laid my hands on a rules variant called _Grim and Gritty_ just to have look. It took about 30 minutes to read.

I quite like it. It has a number of advantages, but also some disadvantages. Please give it a read and let me know what you think about adopting it. Below is a quick summary of the basics.

1 :: Your base hit points is your Con score. There is a small increase as you increase in level. Size is a significant modifier - small creature modify the Base + Level bonus by half, Large creatures by 2, Huge creatures by 4!
2 :: Defence is used to avoid attacks. Armour provides Protection, reducing the damage done from attacks that you don't defend. Defense based on things like your Class&Level, Dex and Size.
3 :: Damage has effects beyond the loss of hit points.
4 :: Specific locations can be targeted to disable the opponent.
5 :: Battle Magic is quite a fearsome thing according to the authour Please read Appendix 2 and let me know which option you would opt for if we go this way.

If we do adopt it, you would all be able to modify your characters to take into account the rules changes - swap around stats or modify them keeping the point total the same, change feats, skills, etc.

Some thoughts on adopting it from this end.
1 :: Use the HP, Defense, Protection, Effects of Damage and Called Shot rules as is.
2 :: Don't use Penetration.
3 :: Don't use Advanced Bleeding or Advanced Wound Trauma.
4 :: Use the "Odds=1" magic adjustment. Possibly the "Reduce Damage Dice" (3d8->3d6) also. You are more likely to run into fireball throwing spellcasters than become one.

A sample character comparison

Lisa Expert 1 (std d20)
HP 9 (5 +3 con)
AC 13 ( +3 dex)
BAB/Grapple +0/+3
Attack melee stoutstick (club) +3 (1d6+3, x2)

Lisa Expert 1 (gng d20)
HP 16 (16 Con, +0 class)
BAB/Grapple +0/+3
Defense +3 (+3 dex, +0 class)
Protection 0 (no armour)
Attack melee stoutstick (club) +3 (1d6+3, x2)

Fighter 5
HP 21 (16 Con, +5 class)
Defense +2 (+4 class, +2 lrg steel shield, -4 Hvy Armour)
Protection 8 (+8 full plate armour)
Attack melee Bastard Sword +9 (1d10+4)

One down side is that there is a little more dice rolling, though thats mainly my problem. An up side is that higher level characters are not the "uberhumans" that they once were (see fighter 5), so I would be inclined to let your characters level at the normal rate. 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 9, 2004)

Interesting. I'll have to give it some thought.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't really care about the numbercrunching, it's the roleplaying that counts.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 9, 2004)

Not bad, but for system, I definitely prefer the Spycraft system. If you are not familiar with it forget it.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 9, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> I don't really care about the numbercrunching, it's the roleplaying that counts.





Here! Here! I'd certainly entertain it.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 9, 2004)

One notable change is that smaller creatures get 1/2 hitpoints, as you write.  This means that small races need to be increased in power proportionately, since they have a mjor disadvatage in that regard.

I really like Grim n' Gritty, but my vote is to keep this game as is- we've already started, and retrofitting would be a pain.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 10, 2004)

I am not a big fan of the grim & gritty system, so I will prolly call it quits if we switch to it.  Majority rules, of course, so I won't be upset if everyone else likes it and wants to switch


----------



## Velmont (Feb 10, 2004)

As I am not familiar with that system, and as other said, we already start with the basic system, I think it would be better to stay with it. I don't say that because I am playing a small guys and they get 1/2 HP, well, maybe a bit


----------



## doghead (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey All, thanks for letting me know what you think. 

Stay as is seems to be the majority opinion, so we'll do  that.

Off to the IC. Got a lot to catch up on. Back soon.

the head of the dog.


----------



## doghead (Feb 17, 2004)

*local region map*

Attached is a map that I will be using for the game. It comes from the Map-a-week section of the WotC site, is part of a set of 5, called Overland. There is also a world map. The map attached is a reduced colour/resolution version to keep it small. Feel free to go get the hi-res version. I will fill in some of the area background as I think it up   .

For a rough idea off scale, distance between your town and the fork in the river to the south west is about 8 miles, as the crow flies.

Eventually I will get a collection of annotated maps posted with the intro post.


----------



## doghead (Feb 25, 2004)

Apologies if the pacing has been a bit erratic, things have been a bit all over the place at this end. I'll get a new post up soon that outlines whats happening in the town over the next few days. But feel free to let rip on the IC thread.

I'm going to use chapter breaks as down time for the characters to rest and recuperate if necessary, re-equip etc. They will also provide opportunities for re-recruiting if necessary.

They are also an opportunity for characters to prepare for their next level advancement, if necessary. For example, if there has been alot of fighting, a Warrior character could take another level in the same class pretty easily. It makes sence. Other non-Warrior characters could probably pick up a level in warrior quite easily as well. If the Warrior character wanted a level in Fighter, they would probably need to get some training or some time with a Fighter character. To get a level in Paladin would probably require some time serving a church - which would probably mean leaving the group for a period. Probably. The more extraordinary the class feats and abilities, the more likely that time will have to be spent learning from one already skilled in that area.

I believe that there are times when a player feels that their character would, realistically, decide to leave the group and persue other things. To persue a new character class for example. So I have no problem with players asking to change characters if they feel their current character wishes do so. Old characters who left earlier could be brought back later.

So let me know what you have in mind for your next level advancement, and any steps, if any, that you are taking to get there.

the head of the dog


----------



## doghead (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm going to be a bit quiet for the next few days.

I would like to get a bit more of an insight into character's ties and connections in the town. Who do you live with? Who are you answerable to and responsible for even? What family do you have other than your immediate family members? You are all legally "of age", as of this or last summer, but you are still quiet young and this should be reflected.

Also, I would like you to consider the ties and connections that you have within the group. You have all known each other for at least a few years. Who are you closest to, or most tied to, and why. You may include Lisa, Mareta and Jimny in this.

thanks

the head of the dog.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 29, 2004)

Do you want this as a discussion so that we do this together, here or do you just want us to update our backgrounds in the rogues gallery, see that we have conflicting versions, re-update, see that someone else has re-updated to our old version so thjat we have three conficting versions now, re-re-update to incorporate other character changes, read other characters backgrounds and then realise we have to start from scratch again? Either would suit me fine  .


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 29, 2004)

Discussion here sounds good. 

Cromwell doesn't think of himself as a young 'un.  He knows he's low on the ladder of authority and responsibility, but that's OK with him- it's where Cuthbert wants him to be.  But what he does have- he percieves it as a responsibility over the whole town, being a guardsman- he _wants._  He feel fufilled.

Cromwell probably didn't have much of a childhood.  Being raised by aesthetic monks of St. Cuthbert doesn't involve much childish frivolity, I expect.  So he probably considers himself an "adult" and interacts best with those that also "adults", or roughly so.  Overall I don't expect that he's too social- no friends, no family, and a few aquaintances (as I've said before, Oscar is a likely canidate, as is Nate, although he could really have run into anyone in the course of his duties).

An average day probably consists of getting up really early (with the sun, most likely), eating a simple breakfast, being on duty for most of the day, and using any "free" time for prayer, weapons training, and perhaps reading any religious textbooks he can get his hands on (he may well own a small prayerbook).  He also probably spends much of his "off duty" time unofficially patrolling the town or otherwise persuing his duties.  Really, a guard captain couldn't ask for better- young, energetic, obidient, competant, and hard-working.


----------



## doghead (Feb 29, 2004)

Here is good. And this good. Cromwell, my friend, got a treat for you.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 29, 2004)

Well, I think for Hewik, it is the opposite of Cromwell. 

He is an halfling raised in a human family, so his size and childish looks have made his family treated him more like a child than an adult, even now. His lack of strength, which is greatly needed in the heavy labor of a farm, make he didn't had the same responsability of his borthers. Taking care of the animals was generally made by the women while the man where working in the fields.

Hewik is very close to his mother, but even closer to the animals. His family have seen is natural talent with them, so he was given more responsability on that, but even then, it is still consider an easy labor.

Average day looks like, waking up before the sun toget the milk from the cows and some eggs so everyone can have a good breakfast. After that, he return to the stable and give the food to all the animals. During teh day, getting out with the sheep so they can eat some fresh herb and get some exercises. Finally, when the night come getting back and taking care of Prince, by cleaning him and playing a bit with him. Once a week, the sheep doesn't get out, and some wool is taken from them instead.

I think the people of the town will see him even more as a child. He may be closer to the kids and some women in the town than any man, and I think he like to entertain the kids with his dog and other animals.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 29, 2004)

Nathan grew up as a farmers son, fourth son in a large family. He was a sturdy, strong lad and was apprenticed at the age of ten to Master Hurdan, the village smith. The time at the forge made him only stronger. He has finished his apprentenceship, and is now a wandering journeyman,learning his skills at the dwarven hold and is now going from village to village with his cart and fixing the things thad need fixing, using the small village ovens, carrying his tools with him. He doesn't feel comfortable enough yet to craft his masterwork yet, for he feels he still has a lot to learn.
He stays at his masters forge, helping out on the days he isn't on the road. He enjoys a good beer in the evening, and is often found listening to the wild tales of his friend. He dreams of being the squire of a good knight, fighting to protect the weak and innocent.
He is a goodnatured fellow, often called "my big bear" by Alana, the serving maid, of whom he (and the rest of the village boys) is secretely enamored, a fact he vehemently denies with a beet-red face. He is secretely crafting a silver rose, as lifelike as he can make it. (he's taking 20 for the rose, but is only about halfway)
Considered slow and maybe a bit dim-witted, he is actually fairly intelligent. He just likes to think things through before saying anything, lest people think him stupid. He moves with care because of his great size and strength, afraid to knock things (or people) over.
He is a tall broad-shouldered feller, with unkempt black curly hair, and sports a shaggy beard with sideburns.


Allright, this stuff is straight from my background. Master Hurdan is a kind master, and Nate is a hard worker. They get along very well, he's like a second father to Nate. The other characters will know Nate, he's very easygoing. He probably drank a few ales with Cromwell, as they are both a bit outsiders, and Nate doesn't judge people on their looks.

As to his village life, Nate wanders around a lot, visiting the outlaying farms and smaller hamlets to fix what needs fixing. He knows almost evryone from miles around, and evryone inside town, doing business these last two years when Master Hurdan was busy. His coming of age summer was two years ago (he's 18 now), but he doesn't feel ready to become a master blacksmith yet.

I dunno about knowing the other characters, any takers on knowing him from either a quiet night in the pub or repairing things in the outlaying farms?

Nate will know velmont from going to the farm to shoe a horse, and Nate considers Cromwell a friend...


----------



## doghead (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I'll give Greegan and NeuroZombie 24 hours, then push on with the noon "muster" and just assume for now that they choose to join up. 

Regarding the map - I can't decide if I want to turn it upside down or not. Either way I'll be using the continent map indicated above in one way or another. There are some other loose ends to sort out once I get some time.


----------



## doghead (Mar 3, 2004)

Havn't seen Greegan for a while. I'll ghost him for a bit for now.

Can't think of a good magic item for Lisa. Any suggestions? 

_~ perhaps I should offer a prize? something unexpected ... ~_

ps: DrZ, if you havn't already, could you get Nate up in the [rg] thread (there is a link in my sig). I know Nate's got a family name, but I can't remember what page he is on in the 







*OOC:*


 thread


----------



## Velmont (Mar 3, 2004)

As I said when I created my character, I would like him to become a druid... I don't have any idea how he will become one, but he has some interest in nature and animals, so he would make a good candidate, just need to find a cool way to introduce him to that class. For now, he will continue to be a simple herdman.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 3, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Havn't seen Greegan for a while. I'll ghost him for a bit for now.
> 
> Can't think of a good magic item for Lisa. Any suggestions?




A sword might be good, especially if you then had her burn for Kensai (from Complete Warrior, requires Combat Expertise, Weapon Focus, and 5 ranks each in Concentration, Ride, and Diplomacy.  Allows you to burn XP to increase the magic of the weapon) or take the Ancestral Weapon feat (Book of exalted deeds, sacrafice magic weapons to make your weapon magic)- anything that makes it, emphatically, _her sword._  (Perhap's it's intellgent, and that kicks in later).

A somethingorother of command (like the breastplate, only less so) or a circlet of persuasion might also work.  Something that gives a bonus on saves vs. fear.


----------



## doghead (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey DrZ, Just found Nate in my PC graveyard. Not a bad idea that - PC's I have killed off in my games - and now you have a placeholder  .

The Rogues Gallery for _the nameless_ is here.

I'm kinda keen to see what lies down the road, so once the characters have been updated with equipment I'll push on asap.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 8, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Hey DrZ, Just found Nate in my PC graveyard. Not a bad idea that - PC's I have killed off in my games - and now you have a placeholder  .
> 
> The Rogues Gallery for _the nameless_ is here.
> 
> I'm kinda keen to see what lies down the road, so once the characters have been updated with equipment I'll push on asap.




I have modified my euqipement. If the backpack (with blanket, waterskin and food) make my load heavier than light, it will be the pony who will carry it.


----------



## doghead (Mar 9, 2004)

Velmont, thats fine, The pony can carry the pack. But if the pony bolts and you lose him, your going to lose everything. You may want to consider keeping some basics in a backback and putting the heavier gear in the pony packs. It would be a little less easy to access, but safer than having everything on the pony.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 9, 2004)

Cromwell, ever the team player, might also be willing to carry some stuff.  Keep in mind though that you can always drop your backpack in the first round of combat if we're ambushed, or what have you.


----------



## doghead (Mar 9, 2004)

Between the pony and your backpack, you should have no difficulty. There are villages and hamlets every half days walk or so.

Typical stuff for the pony would include tents, bedrolls, cooking pots, rope and stakes for the horses (at night) I would think. Bulky stuff, nice to have but you could do without. Blankets, tinderboxes, etc I would be inclined to keep in backpacks incase you get separated or something. The nights are getting chilly.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 9, 2004)

Oscar will be able to take Sassy correct?


----------



## doghead (Mar 9, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Oscar will be able to take Sassy correct?




Argent

Originally, I was thinking that no one would be mounted. 

This was my thinking. The Guard is not a mounted unit. While it has some horses, they are used for message riders mostly. It doesn't have enough horses to provide for you all. And given the lack of riding experience of some of the others, putting you all on horses would probably be more dangerous than anything - the first sign of danger and off the horses bolt carring their hapless riders with them. Fighting from horseback also requires a degree of skill that few of you have. So most of you would need to dismount first, which means the horses would need to be tended to or again, off they could bolt. The Captain wouldn't provide the Seventh with mounts. Not at this stage. Any request for them would be turned down. 

However, Sassy is Oscar's own horse.

So, coming back to your question, I think that this is a decision for you all to take as a group (or unilateraly if Oscar wishes). The information above is not meant to disuade you from a particular course of action, but to provide you with the information that your character would have.

An aside ...

Formulating a responce to this question has brought me to an interesting realisation. Some games use the term Director. I used to prefer it. But it is, however, a bit of an unfortunate term. Directors direct the actions and outcomes of the narative. In a RPG, the only person who should determin the actions of a character is the player. I suspect myself of a tendency towards Directing.

My PbP DM'ing is a work in progress, with a lot of rough edges still. So apologies for any rocky sections.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 9, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Argent
> 
> Originally, I was thinking that no one would be mounted.
> 
> ...



The reason I ask is I took Mounted combat as a feat. and it fits the nobleman's station to have a mount. As I noted in the bio for Oscar he is training her for combat. she is just a riding horse as this time. 
But I will bow to your whim. If Uncle Avonelle doesn't want me to take any of the horses Oscar will just have something to gripe about while walking. LOL



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> An aside ...
> 
> Formulating a responce to this question has brought me to an interesting realisation. Some games use the term Director. I used to prefer it. But it is, however, a bit of an unfortunate term. Directors direct the actions and outcomes of the narative. In a RPG, the only person who should determin the actions of a character is the player. I suspect myself of a tendency towards Directing.
> 
> My PbP DM'ing is a work in progress, with a lot of rough edges still. So apologies for any rocky sections.



Your doing fine! I'm loving this. (sorry McDonalds.)


----------



## doghead (Mar 9, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> The reason I ask is I took Mounted combat as a feat. and it fits the nobleman's station to have a mount. As I noted in the bio for Oscar he is training her for combat. she is just a riding horse as this time.
> But I will bow to your whim. If Uncle Avonelle doesn't want me to take any of the horses Oscar will just have something to gripe about while walking. LOL




~ _Whim?_ Ouch.     ~

The Guard path was a bit of a tough call in many ways. I was really conscious of some of the background when I first considered the Guards as an narative path. To be honest, I wasn't sure which way Oscar, as well as a couple of the other characters, would jump - in or out. Obviously, I'm pleased that he, and the others chose as they did.

As a player, I really like seeing elements of a character concept, or the from the sub-text of the narative, come into play in a game. So as a DM, I try to look for oportunities to allow for this to happen. Hopefully, over time, there will be such opportunities for everyone.



			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Your doing fine! I'm loving this. (sorry McDonalds.)




Thanks.


----------



## doghead (Mar 9, 2004)

Some thoughts from this corner of cyberspace.

Off the top of my head, here are some moments that brought a smile to this grim visage.

Oscar's attempt to order the goblins to surrender and later, his offer to take one as a squire.
Sadolath's IC handling of the finding of the goggles, and determining what they did (cause I forgot to mention it).
Nate's knocking over the stand in the armoury, and later observation that his armour both smells _and_ chaffs.
Hewik's tears.
Cromwell's agonising over the conflict between social standing vs military rank.
Archer's description of Hewik as "a loony" for calling the ogre "Mighty lord", and his summary of the situation.
The flash of friction between Cromwell and Nate over "baser natures".


Oh yeah, and Velmont's sig.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 9, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Hewik's tears.




Thanks, when a game is going well and is interesting, I become more motivated to write some good moment. That means that game is going well and I like it, so keep the good job.



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and Velmont's sig.




Hehe


----------



## doghead (Mar 10, 2004)

Jeez. That was fast Velmont. My old computer can hardly load up a page in that time.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 10, 2004)

Takle a second at the university... and it is 40h I am here, in front of thaty computer


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 11, 2004)

Doghead, do we have acsess to feats from Complete Warrior?  The one I'm immediately interested in is Improved Toughness, which requires base fort save bonus +2 and gives 1 hp/level (essentially, more hit points as if your consitution were 2 higher).  If that's OK, Cromwell's done; otherwise, I'll switch that out for Power Attack.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 11, 2004)

Euuhm, did I miss something? Did we go up a level????


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 11, 2004)

Good Question. Oscar couldn't go up in warrior so I would take another of Aristocrat seeing as sorcerer is not open yet.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Mar 11, 2004)

I will get my updated (equipment wise) pc posted later today.  I tried twice last night and the boards hung both times, so I will get it up when I get homw tonight... Now off to the new thread for the first time


----------



## doghead (Mar 11, 2004)

You know how it is that you only get to discover a person's personality quirks after you have been living with them for a while ... here's one of mine. I don't really care much for calculating XP's and so forth (I hate maths). Actually, the truth is that I think that level-ups should be narative driven rather than formulaic - although the XP system provides a good guide and helps keep things consistant). So I tend to just go with the "it about time to start throwing something a little tougher at them, so they're going to need a little more clout" method of handing out experience and the "what have you done" method of deciding which classes are open to the characters. 

Rather impressed by Cromwell's single minded dedication to being a good soldier, I decided I would let him take his next level in fighter. In a moment of beery goodwill, I decided that if I gave him the level _now_, then, that would allow him to give the others the exposure/training/contact required to make choosing a Fighter progression an option when the time comes. Otherwise, the Warrior progression would be the only option for those seeking a little more clout at this stage.

I am thinking an XP handout/new level is due soonish. 1st - 2nd character level advancement shouldn't take too long.

Did I do bad?


----------



## Velmont (Mar 11, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> You know how it is that you only get to discover a person's personality quirks after you have been living with them for a while ... here's one of mine. I don't really care much for calculating XP's and so forth (I hate maths). Actually, the truth is that I think that level-ups should be narative driven rather than formulaic - although the XP system provides a good guide and helps keep things consistant). So I tend to just go with the "it about time to start throwing something a little tougher at them, so they're going to need a little more clout" method of handing out experience and the "what have you done" method of deciding which classes are open to the characters.
> 
> Rather impressed by Cromwell's single minded dedication to being a good soldier, I decided I would let him take his next level in fighter. In a moment of beery goodwill, I decided that if I gave him the level _now_, then, that would allow him to give the others the exposure/training/contact required to make choosing a Fighter progression an option when the time comes. Otherwise, the Warrior progression would be the only option for those seeking a little more clout at this stage.
> 
> ...




I like the idea, after all, we are telling an history, we are not in a math course. And I must tell I don't feel Hewik ready to level. He has been in a fight a bit against his will and have mainly stayed on the defensive, as he have been injured early in the fight. It is a bit masochist with only 5 hp to stay at level 1, but I'll try it out like that...


----------



## doghead (Mar 11, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Doghead, do we have acsess to feats from Complete Warrior?  The one I'm immediately interested in is Improved Toughness, which requires base fort save bonus +2 and gives 1 hp/level (essentially, more hit points as if your consitution were 2 higher).  If that's OK, Cromwell's done; otherwise, I'll switch that out for Power Attack.




Sorry, forgot to answer your question.

Hmm. I like Power Attack more, personally. Get in, get it done. But I've seen Improved Toughness mentioned around the place a few times without it causing any rants, so its fine if you want it.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 11, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> You know how it is that you only get to discover a person's personality quirks after you have been living with them for a while ... here's one of mine. I don't really care much for calculating XP's and so forth (I hate maths). Actually, the truth is that I think that level-ups should be narative driven rather than formulaic - although the XP system provides a good guide and helps keep things consistant). So I tend to just go with the "it about time to start throwing something a little tougher at them, so they're going to need a little more clout" method of handing out experience and the "what have you done" method of deciding which classes are open to the characters.



Couldn't agree more, I always found counting xp a little bit silly. As to letting one player advance so he could teach the others,... For one reason or another cromwell "feels" as if he is a few levels higher then the rest of us, and so, in a way, does oscar, although not that moch higher, I'd say, just from reading the story so far, that cromwell is level 3-4, oscar lvl 2. Nate lvl 1 getting ready for a level of fighter soonish... The rest I dunno. I'm cool with you giving cromwell one or two extra levels, it all evens out after a while.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm actualy loving this idea. We each can show the others certain things. Oscar can teach fencing (Weapon Finesse) and mounted combat.
so any one who wants those feats and has an open slot can get it.
I'm sure there are other examples.

But at this rate Oscar will need a miracle to become a Sorcerer. LOL


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 11, 2004)

I'll stick with Improved toughness, but power attack if definitely coming. 

Glad to see everybody's cool with it.  I was a tad worried when doghead hold me that people might be upset.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Mar 12, 2004)

Updated


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 24, 2004)

> ooc: sorry guys, but I am going to have to cut out on this game. college, work, trying to get a web business going....




Good luck with all that.   We'll have to change the title now, though.  "The six from seven" doesn't have quite the same ring to it.


----------



## doghead (Mar 27, 2004)

*recruiting*

Hey all

Just to let you know that I have posted a recruiting notice. I'm looking to fill the slots left vacant by Greegan and NeuroZombie. Archer will be up for grabs, but I will edit Sadolath out (assuming he doesn't die in the fight) so if Neuro Zombie wants to come back, the character is still his.

the head of the dog.


----------



## doghead (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey Velmont. Welcome back. Hope things aren't too hectic. Its no biggie. I usually give players a couple of days to show, then move things on. 

Argent. I'm glad I gave you something to brighten your morning. Hope I didn't then ruin it with the next post (I was writing it as you posted yours).

TH. Thanks for the clarification on Withdrawing.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 1, 2004)

I have 19 days left of hard work to get my diploma... I'll try to show up regulary, but I may have some difficulty...


----------



## doghead (Apr 1, 2004)

Velmont. Thanks for the heads up. Take what time you need. Good luck with your work. I'll ghost Hewik if you can't make it, so don't sweat that. While I think that characters can die, its no fun having them do it while you're away - so I generally just try to keep any "ghosts" out of trouble.

I'll be away from the 15th to the end of April myself, and might "park" the game before I go, rather than leave it hanging. Probably at one of the towns, so you can keep yourself amused.


----------



## doghead (Apr 8, 2004)

*Apologies, dying and holidays.*

First of all apologies. It finally twigged that I had dropped the ball. In Round 2 Oscar suffered 6 damage. In Round 3 another 3 damage, which put him at -1. For some reason I had him at +1. Subsequently Oscar attacked in Round 4, and was attacked in Rounds 4 and 5. Actually, he should have been bleeding to death on the floor of the wagon while the goblins played croquet with his head.

As this was my slip up, I'll go back and bring the posts in line with the way it actually played out. This will put Oscar at -4, dying.

Sorry about this. The brain has been a little frazzeled of late. Fortunately, I've got a holiday coming up in a week. I think that given the rather dubious condition of wetware doghead at the moment, I'll park the game in the next town as soon as we wind-up this encounter.

Err, am I making any sence?

the head of the dog


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 8, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> First of all apologies. It finally twigged that I had dropped the ball. In Round 2 Oscar suffered 6 damage. In Round 3 another 3 damage, which put him at -1. For some reason I had him at +1. Subsequently Oscar attacked in Round 4, and was attacked in Rounds 4 and 5. Actually, he should have been bleeding to death on the floor of the wagon while the goblins played croquet with his head.
> 
> As this was my slip up, I'll go back and bring the posts in line with the way it actually played out. This will put Oscar at -4, dying.
> 
> ...



Good call. Maybe Oscar will have an epiphany while dieing and he will take a level as Sorcerer. (I have a very interesting turn of events planned for him.)


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 8, 2004)

As long as we're talking character development, I was wondering... Nate is a very calm, fairly modest guy, very protective of his friends. But when he gets angry, he gets very very angry. I think it would be natural for him to go berserk while fighting, but I can't see him as a barbarian... All the other things he'd get just don't seem right. Could I take barbarian rage as a feat, like once evry few levels. It smells faintly of powerplay, but then again those are feats I can't use for anything else. I'd get a raging fighter with less feats, or a barbarian without skills. What do the rest of you guys think?


----------



## doghead (Apr 8, 2004)

Argent and DrZ. 

Interesting. I want to work with this, but at the moment my brain and I are not on speaking terms. I'll give it some thought over the next few days. Feel free to throw up ideas. Actually, please do. I'll grab pieces from here and there, mix it up with a bit of this and that, then consider how I can work it in.

I'll get back to the IC thread tomorrow night.

night night

doghead


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 8, 2004)

"A dog. The only creature that sleeps with his nose curled up tight against its bottom" Terry Pratchet (loose quote)

Sweet dreams, doghead.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 9, 2004)

Hmm.  If you were anything but Lawful, I'd say Barbarian, past first level, is just a good representative of the "goes crazy in battle" fighting style, rather than ascribing to any given stereotype of illiterate brutes.

Your alignment makes things a bit more interesting.  Power Attack definitely fits the style of fighting, as would other things on that feat chain.  I could _maybe_ see a "rage" feat, but with pretty good restrictions...  minimum con, feats (toughness, great fortitude, power attack, endurance, some combination of those), level prerequisites.  I've also seen a feat in various WotC products (couldn't name them) that let you choose to take -4 to ac, +2 to attack in any given round.  That simulates it pretty well.  "Reckless attack" or something.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 9, 2004)

I'll be sending an e-mail to you with my plans. You'll love it.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 9, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Hmm. If you were anything but Lawful, I'd say Barbarian, past first level, is just a good representative of the "goes crazy in battle" fighting style, rather than ascribing to any given stereotype of illiterate brutes.



It's not the illiterate thinghy, it's more the increased mobility, evasion, survival skills. On the other hand, who knows what happens, and I could allways ignore my "inappropriate skills". Hmmm. Maybe I can convince the head of dog to ignore the alignment restriction. Might be easier then trying a new feat.... Must sleep, then think.


----------



## doghead (Apr 15, 2004)

OK. This will be it for me. Its about time to start shoving clothes into a bag, then hightailing it to the airport. Obviously, we're going with the leave it where it is and pick it up when I get back option.

DrZ and Argent: Will get back to you on these ideas when I get back. As before, feel free to toss around ideas here and I'll take it into consideration.

Somethings to chew on.

Skills: I've never cared much for the class/cross class distinction. _If it relevent to you character concept_ (such as Knowledge/Religion for Cromwell) take it at 1:1. A point is a point. If a fighter wants to spend his 2 points a level on learning to Move Silently, so be it. Feel free to recalculat your skill accordingly. With Sadolath's time limited, you might want to consider getting some skill at Healing. Otherwise you will be dependent on whoeveer is available in town. The up side is, that as members of the Guard, you will probably get basic healing for free 

Levels: I'm going to allow a level up in your current class or a level in Warrior pretty soon. Alternatively, you can hang on for a bit and take a level of Fighter after a little more time training and experience. Or you can hold out till a prefered PC class (like Druid) becomes an option. For the latter, you will need some form of contact with a character of that class to act as a mentor. In other words, some for of IC opportunity.

Thats about all for now. Till May.

cheers

the head of the dog.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 15, 2004)

I'll be holding. Any spellcasting class would be great for Hewik, if there is some IC reason to take it. After all, with 17 in all his mental stats, he can be anything, but I would favor Druid for sure. Maybe I would take one level in Ranger if the opportunity come first, after all, it would represent well both his interest in nature and the training in combat he is been given up to now.


----------



## doghead (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey all.

I'm back (obviously). Managed to fill only two pages of the notebook I took with me. On the other hand, brain feels much more refreshed. It's taken the better part of all day to get through the games I am in. I'm going to take a couple of hours off then get onto the IC thread.

Velmont, got it. Going for Druid and or Ranger. PS i use the stealth skin, which has a white background. Is Color=Orange or Dark Orange doable for IC spoken stuff?

the head of the dog


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 30, 2004)

Been thinking 'bout my character. One thing that's been on my mind is a weapon. From a characters point of view i'd like to see him fight with a big hammer, kinda like a two-handed warhammor. He can probably make it himself. Question is : what numbers to use. Either the large version of a warhammer, wich would mean 2d6 20x3 i think, or the large flail stats, wich would be 1d10 19-20x2 (from foggy memory since I'm at work now). Either way it would cost me an exotic weapon prof, but I don't mind.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Apr 30, 2004)

*Unsure if this game is still open*

If this game is still open as it says in the title (sorry I didn't have time to sift through the whole thing as I have to go somewhere) I'd love to play in it.

Character concept:  Commoner1 Human going for high con then str. then wis
general feats ideas: whatever the craft bonus feat is (woodworking, stonecarving), TWF, Endurance, Toughness (if I get an extra feat), Diehard (if I get an extra feat).  Working w/ quarterstaff.  Mountain guy kinda feel.

If this game isn't open, I apologize for intruding, and would wish to inquire if there is a waiting list.

Regards,
PriestOfChaos


----------



## doghead (May 1, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> If this game is still open as it says in the title (sorry I didn't have time to sift through the whole thing as I have to go somewhere) I'd love to play in it.
> 
> Character concept:  Commoner1 Human going for high con then str. then wis
> general feats ideas: whatever the craft bonus feat is (woodworking, stonecarving), TWF, Endurance, Toughness (if I get an extra feat), Diehard (if I get an extra feat).  Working w/ quarterstaff.  Mountain guy kinda feel.
> ...




Nac Mac Feegle, no harm in asking. 

The game is open, and we'll shortly be pulling into a town so the timing is good. As is the character concept.

Now I have a request for you. One of the players has dissappeared leaving a shell (Archer) which I am ghosting. The basic outline of the Archer and your concept are similar - human male commoner, uses a quaterstaff and has minimal ties to the village. The only significant IC detail to come up is that he has a distant auntie in the village. Its just a personal preference, but I rather see Archer picked up than drop out. Have a look at the character and the first IC thread and see what you think. You would be able to do a reorganisation of the stats and a rebuild of the skills and feats and background to suit, although you would need to keep the name Archer.

Links: Archer
[ic] nameless I

If you want to start from scratch, pretty much everything you need is on the first page of the ooc thread (which it looks like you have read). Also check out the last page re: next level and skill points.

the head of the dog

PS: I work off the SDR, so you will need to give me a description of 'Diehard' before I can OK it.


----------



## doghead (May 1, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Been thinking 'bout my character. One thing that's been on my mind is a weapon. From a characters point of view i'd like to see him fight with a big hammer, kinda like a two-handed warhammor. He can probably make it himself. Question is : what numbers to use. Either the large version of a warhammer, wich would mean 2d6 20x3 i think, or the large flail stats, wich would be 1d10 19-20x2 (from foggy memory since I'm at work now). Either way it would cost me an exotic weapon prof, but I don't mind.




DrZ. Been thinking about this. Nate should have no difficulty making it given time and access to a smithy. Just have to sort out the mechanics. The Warhammer was a fiercome weapon against plate armour. But weight/balance problems probably were the reason it wasn't developed as a two handed weapon. The are a number of ways to deal with it but, to quote Mr Hood, I think we will try and 'Keep it simple'. So the 'large' version of the regular Warhammer does 2d6, x3. This carries a -2 to hit penalty even with proficiency. So how about we assume a slight reduction in relative head size (in relation to the shaft) drop the dam to 1d10, drop the -2 penalty and call it even?

I'm still simmering the 'rage' idea. I'll keep you posted.

the head of the dog.


----------



## DrZombie (May 1, 2004)

Sure, no problems, I'd still take it if it did 1d4-2 dmg, it's just for the character concept.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 1, 2004)

Thanks for letting me in.

I think I'd like to use a character concept I made if that's possible and it'd be too much of a change b/c his stats would go in diff places.  Here's what I got shifting Archer around a little (just switched his ability placing, skills, feats).  Tell me if this works

Craddoc Pyrs
Human, 1st-Level Commoner
Medium Humanoid (Human)
Hit Dice: 1d4 (11 hp)
Initiative: +0
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class: 12 (+0 Dex, +2 armor), touch 10, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/+3
Attack: Staff +3 melee (1d6+4 20/x2)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: None
Special Qualities: Human Traits
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +0, Will +3
Abilities: Str 17, Dex 10, Con 18, Int 10, Wis 17, Cha 12
Skills: Craft (Woodworking): 3 ranks (+3), Craft (Stonecarving): 3 ranks (+3)
Handle Animal:1 rank (+2), Heal: 0 ranks (+5), Listen: 3 ranks (+6), Survival: 1 ranks (+7)
Languages:Common
Feats: Self Sufficient, Toughness, Endurance, Track
Race Feature:
+4 Skill Points at 1st Level / +1 each additional level
+1 Bonus Feat at 1st Level
Any Class Cross Level


Equipement:
Staff (made of petrified wood, treated as a half-made mw staff, he'll be making craft checks each week to keep working on it)
Leather Armor
Peasants Clothes
15 quarterstaffs (he carves and sells them)
assorted carved stone figurines (see above)

I wasn't sure if I get a magic item.  If I do, maybe I'll give the staff an earth based power, I don't know.

I can see this is rather different than Archer was, as my character was primarily Con/Str/Wis based while archer was Dex/Int/Cha based.

Given my choice, I'd just use these stats for a new character, but if you really want, and you think this sudden change would work, I'd play Archer

Diehard I won't be taking for a little while, but what it does is: Auto-stabilize below 0 hp.  Can choose to not go unconscious, but be disabled, i.e. one partial action/round, stenuous action loses 1 hp.  It's the general "keep on fighting" feat.

I know this character doubles two of the ranger feats, but I think that they're necessary for the concept of a tough woodsman.  I'd like him to go into ranger next level.  If he has to wait to find a ranger to teach him that's fine, but I think that it fits his character type to be the lone guy in the woods with a connection to nature.

If I can wangle it, I was thinking of asking for Diehard at 3rd level (if/when we get there) instead of endurance.

Thanks


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 1, 2004)

If I do end up playing a new character as I'd like, here would be description/backstory

Standing at almost 6'8 with a breadth to match, Caddoc Pyrs is an insular man who has lived out his life in the mountains and hills surrounding a village.  Caddoc was raised by only his father as his mother died in childbirth, and his father instilled in him a deep respect for the forests and the mountain.  Caddoc is often uncomfortable around large crowds preferring his own company and the company of animals and stones.

His father having left when he was fourteen, called up in arms for some war or another, Caddoc began to till his family land himself, scratching out a meagre living off hard ground.  To supplement his food, he began carving good oaken staves and small trinkets of stone, which he would peroidically sell.

Now at 32, Caddoc retains much the same lifestyle, peacefully farming his land and making carvings to sell at the town.  His own pride and joy, his work in progress, is a long branch of petrified wood, hard as stone, which he found during one of his long walks.  He has been carving it out slowly for over a year now, making just a single slice off of it every day, slowly but perfectly carving it down to the perfect staff.  This one he doesn't plan on selling, but he uses as his walking stick.

For game purposes of introduction, Caddoc has just started his monthly walk into town, carrying a bundle of 15 quarterstaffs.  He lives about 8 hours walk out of town, so he will arrive at dusk, spend the night there, and then (so he plans) return back to his house.

If this checks out, that's my new character.


----------



## doghead (May 1, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle,

The idea of keeping the persona of Archer going is just a idiosyncratic quirk of mine, and not something I want to push on anyone. 

It wouldn't make any difference if the stats changed as all the outcomes to date could be possible with either set. Nor would it involve keeping the 'red polka dotted handkerchief' (I wouldn't) etc and background (except for the aformentioned auntie in Seven and the gift of the Cloak of Elvankind). The background you presented could be substituted.

Its your choice, and I'd prefer you to go with whichever suits you better.

The concept looks good. But there are some things to consider. 

Based on the feel of the description, I would peg him at around 4-5th level. I use an adaption of Sean K Reynolds' _Theory about Peasants_ to get approximate levels for NPCs in the game
XP = (Age - Childhood) x 660​In your case (32-16)x660 or about 10,560XP. Just into level 5. Probably should be a bit more given that he supported himself with little assistance from the age of 14.

Forests cover alot of the land, and they are home to various unfriendly creatures which have over the years, plagued mankind. Only in the lands of the oldest and most powerful nations have the forests been 'tamed'. As a result, almost everyone lives within walls. Even the villages have simple defenses. 

There are exceptions of course. It is still doable as is, so let me know what you think.

Finally, the party is part of the town guard. The default option would be to have your character a member of the gurad to. I haven't had a chance to give the alternatives much thought, so if you havew any suggestions, feel free to post them up.

I gotta dash now. I'll get back to this tomorrow.


----------



## Seonaid (May 1, 2004)

You still recruiting? It's hard to tell, and I don't have time to read all 8 pages.


----------



## doghead (May 2, 2004)

Hey Seonaid

One more person would bring the number of players up to six. Perfect. Page one of this thread will give you pretty much everything you need to know.

There are two characters I'm ghosting at the moment which, because I'm a bit weird, I would like to see continue (Archer and Lisa. Lisa (Warrior1) was an extra from the prologue I decided to keep cos she liked "taking it right up to the [the boys] and whipping them motherless."* Oh the shame.). 

Alternatively you can generate a new character. Give me the concept then we can sort out how to fit it in.

Cheers

the head of the dog.

* An austrailian writer describing the joy of beating the english in sports in 1876.


----------



## Seonaid (May 2, 2004)

I'd be willing to pick up a ghosted character. I think it would be easier for me to play Lisa than Archer, though I wouldn't mind either one. I'll take a look at the OOC and IC threads.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 2, 2004)

Well, I think in the end I'd prefer to start anew, because I don't know about the others, but I'd feel uncomfortable with the continuity if the character changed stats, age, personality, background, and was played by a new person, and besides that I'd find it odd to deal with the characters previous actions.  So if possible, I'd prefer to start anew.  He could easily be a "reserve" equivalent in the militia of the town they're going to enter soon, and so could be sent along as that towns contribution to the mission, or, given that he could be walking to the same town from his farm (which is a good twelve hour walk away) he could run into them now and, being nominally a member of the militia, be sort of de facto under Cromwell's command.  That's just my preference though, and you are the DM.  If you really are set on that, then he'll be Archer.

As to the level equivalent, I personally disagree with that formula.  I don't think that a peasant would level up in the first two years of life, and I have a couple of basic arguments.  Firstly, the "commoner1" is meant to be (in my opinion) a position, rather than a measure of experience aquired by age.  All generic peasants regardless of age, would be commoner 1s in my interperetation.  Secondly, age is a bad measure, due to the problems with inter-species age ranges.  After all, even if you say elves don't leave childhood until 110, an elven peasant just entering middle age would have accrued 50*660, or 33,000 xp, putting him far above any human peasant.

Or to argue why even with those rules why my character is still low level:  To clarify, his farm is fairly high up on a mountainside, above where most wild animals prey, and given the bad soil, the farm isn't very big, so he's never attracted raiders.  His being forced to fend for himself early in life is reflected in his extra feats and free cross-class ranks, specifically he has self-sufficient, track, and ranks in survival, all of which mean that he would be able to support himself and survive well.

That's my take on it.  Mainly that's just justification for wanting to play a large, older scottish peasant, but hey.

If that's okay, I'll post a final character sheet next.

Wondering, should I start him w/ a magical item?  Just asking.

So if all this is good, then I'll post up a character sheet and get ready to join the IC thread.


----------



## doghead (May 3, 2004)

My browser crashed and took with it my almost completed post. I'm not a happy camper. Enough said. Here is the abridged version.

Nac Mac Feegle. Caddoc is fine. I realise that my request was a little unusual and apprieciate the consideration that you have given it.

We have slightly differing views on 'the commoner', but its not significant at this point. I agree with your observaions about the 'Theory' and some of the other races. It wasn't really designed to encompass them. 

Anyway, back to Caddoc. Take a single extra level in either Commoner or Warrior (Caddoc seems to have a mildly martial bent). The other PC's are about to level anyways, so this will save you having to go back to the books.

There are no mountains within a days walk of the town. However, the plains around the town are pretty isolated once you get half a dozen miles away or so. They are also not particualrly fertile. Alternatively, down in the hills to the south, near the river. This would give you access to the great forests - dangerous places but safe enough if you stick to the eastern river banks  There are few farms this close to the forest. 

I've sketched up really rough and ugly map. The party is heading to the town to the west of Seven.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 3, 2004)

Okay, I'll give him an extra level (still have to decide what in).

He'll be from the hills, because his character concept is into the whole "bones of the earth thing."

Only two questions:
1): What are the rules for when I might be able to pick up a level of ranger
2): What kind of equipment should I start with?

Thanks
I should be able to have a character sheet up by tonight.


----------



## doghead (May 3, 2004)

Rules. Rules ? Oh Rules! We don't have them.

New class options are dependent on getting some form of IC opening or exposure. A real hard core realist might say that your character could spend a lifetime waiting and never get such an opportunity. I'm not that hard core. There are a few characters hoping to take levels in ranger and/or druid so I'll work towards working in something. Actually, there has already been one encountered who could provide a way in.

Start with whatever equipment fits the concept. As for the magical item, in the initial character generation, the players had the choice of any item up to (I think) 2000gp in value. I'll leave it up to you. If you choose to take the staff, I'd like to see some mention of how you came by it in your background.

Just a thought, if you are particularly attached to the idea of having lived in the mountains, the those to the northeast would be the best. That would put you about two weeks travel from your home right now. Thats fairly isolated. The region has been fairly stable for the last few decades, so safe enough. But that is changing. Perhaps that would explain why your character left them for more 'civilised' parts.

cheers

the head of the dog


----------



## Seonaid (May 3, 2004)

I'll personalize Lisa, but is there anything you want or need me to do before I get started, other than reading the OOC and IC threads?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 3, 2004)

Hokay, here goes:

I've statted him out at first level because I think I remembered you saying that PCs could either level up in an npc class or wait a bit and get a PC class and I'd prefer waiting a bit and getting my second level in ranger.  As to leveling up, in a week I'll have entirely too much time on my hands (major tests will be finished) so I shouldn't have any problem.

Here goes.

Craddoc Pyrs
Human, 1st-Level Commoner
Medium Humanoid (Human)
Hit Dice: 1d4 (13 hp)
Initiative: +0
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class: 14 (+0 Dex, +4 armor), touch 10, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/+3
Attack: Staff +3 melee (1d6+5 20/x2)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: None
Special Qualities: Human Traits
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +0, Will +3
Abilities: Str 17, Dex 10, Con 18, Int 10, Wis 17, Cha 12
Skills: Craft (Woodworking): 3 ranks (+3), Craft (Stonecarving): 3 ranks (+3)
Handle Animal:1 rank (+2), Heal: 0 ranks (+5), Listen: 2 ranks (+7), Survival: 3 ranks (+8)
Languages:Common
Feats: Self Sufficient, Toughness, Endurance, Robust
Race Feature:
+4 Skill Points at 1st Level / +1 each additional level
+1 Bonus Feat at 1st Level

Equipment:
Peasant Clothes
15 quarterstaffs (Crafted by him, going to be sold in town)
Assorted stone figurines (See above)
Heartstone Quarterstaff (see below)
Chain Shirt (from militia)

Heartstone:  This is stone found in the very heart of tall mountains, often found in very deep caves.  It provides a +1 bonus to damage which stacks with magic (so a +1 heartstone staff would have +1 to hit and +2 to damage).  In total darkness heartstone glows. (small items illuminate 1 square, medium a 5 ft radius, large a 10 ft radius).

Craddoc found the piece of stone he fashioned into this staff when he was about 27 while wandering around on his own.  Caught outside by a torrential downpore, he sought shelter in a cave.  He was amazed to discover that the cave went far back beyond what he could see.  His curiosity triumphing over his cautiousness, he crept down.  Reaching the bottom, he found a sight that amazed him.  A tree a full 40 feet tall make entirely out of stone glowing in the darkness of the cavern.  As he watched, a branch of the tree split and fell, glowing, at his feet.  By the time he steeled himself to touch it, found that nothing happened, and made it back to the surface, the rain had stopped and he continued on his way.  He has been carving the staff (which is about 7' tall) for some time now, each day making more intricate carvings on it, refining it further.

I'm fine with the idea that he came from the mountains.  Recently things have been becoming strange, so he decided to alter his usual routine and carry his goods further afield in hopes of also gathering some information about what was going on.  He is, in fact, walking down the road right now.....

That's the basic idea.

I'm ready to join the IC thread whenever you want, just tell me where I am.


----------



## doghead (May 4, 2004)

Hey all

Just been waiting for the weekend to clear before pushing on with the IC thread. Was hoping to get it done this morning but things got a bit messy. Will get onto it tonight.

cheers

Nac, you might want to re-read post 131 again. If you still want to keep him at 1st, thats fine. I've not had time to go through the character properly yet, I'll get onto it tonight. Could you give me an outline of the Robust feat. Just to clarify, the heartstone staff does +1 damage at this stage, but is not a +1 magical weapon?

cheers


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 4, 2004)

I re-read post 131, I'm not sure what you're saying, but I'd be happy waiting a while.  Anyways, I can level when other people do.

Brief outline of the robust feat: When you take robust, you immediately gain HP equal to your level.  Every level you gain from then on, you gain one extra HP.  Essentially it gives you con +2 for the sole purpose of hitpoints.

No the heartstone staff is not magical yet, it's just a special material.


----------



## doghead (May 4, 2004)

Nac. Your right about the leveling up. The characters will be able to level up soon in their currrent class or Warrior, but at this time, the PC classes are not an option. Taking a level in Fighter will be an option a little further down the track as the party have been training with a Fighter since joining the guards, and Warrior to Fighter is not such a significant jump.) Beyound that it will depend upon events. 

I was worried  that you were under the impression that taking a level in ranger would be possible at this time, and didn't want you waiting for it with that expectation. Just being over cautious. Of course, you will be able to take a level in your current class or warrior without difficulty when the others does.

Caddoc Review:

Leather Armour I presume. You look like you are 3 skill points over (15 ranks vs 12 to spend) The Heathstone staff looks fine. (I just discovered Diehard is in the SDR. Sorry.)

At this point I think I will conscript your character into the milita of the next town. I realise that Caddoc will probably not be very happy about it. If that is indeed how he feels, feel free to play it that way. The party should be arriving in town shortly, so it shouldn't be long before Caddoc is up. The militas proved weapons (simple and martail) and armour (light). They are pretty relaxed as to who uses what. You can add any appropriate equipment on this basis.

I think that that covers everything for now.

the head of the dog.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 4, 2004)

Character sheet edited for skills/armor.

I'll check the IC thread now to wait for my chance in.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 4, 2004)

Nac and dog-

"Robust" appears to be identical to "improved toughness", which Cromwell posseses and is from Complete Warrior.  Dunno where Robust is from.  Anyway, Improved Toughness has a requirement of +2 base fortitude.

It's fine with me if we modify the whatsit; just though I'd give doghead the heads up.


----------



## doghead (May 5, 2004)

Thanks TH,

Nac, given the hoops I've already had you jumping through, and your admirable dedication to the concept, I let you go with Robust/Improved Toughness. Out of curiosity, what is the source of Robust, and does it have the +2 Base Fortitude prereq?

Characters start with max HP or 5, whichever is higher. So you should have 13HP (5+4+3+1) assuming Robust counts kicks in for this level. Not bad for a first level Commoner.

Your AC and Flat Footed is still listed as 12.

I'm not sure how you get +5 damage for the staff: +3 Str, + 1 Heartstone.

By 'Survivor' I presume that you mean 'Survival'?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 5, 2004)

Thank you, doghead, for being so generous.

I adapted robust from d20 modern (it had the same effect I listed).

You're right, my armor should change, I'll edit that, and the skill is just mis-typed (I'll edit that too).

The staff is +5 damage because he's weilding it two handed right now (b/c he doesn't have twf yet), so it's 1.5(3)+1=4 (round down) +1 =5


----------



## doghead (May 5, 2004)

Given the amount of 'direction' I impose I don't feel generous. 

As you have probably gathered, I don't play rpg's like CCG's (rules is rules. if its legal its OK.). For me, internal consistancy and context are much more important. If it makes sence, _generally_ I'm ok with it. The rider is that I am aware that going on a cases by cases basis does run the risk of resulting in overall inconsistancies and inbalances. So I may dictate a less than ideal alternative (which fits within the game mechanics as is) over a one that has significant divergance from the mechanics. Not being intimately familier with all the rules also makes me wary of altering things. The less I know about the area, the more wary I am. So if you are looking for something outside the basics (3.5SRD), the more infromation you can give the better.

Ah. Two handed. Got it. Leave it as +4 dam in the character sheet (as thats the 'base' bonus) and just note that you are using two hands when it comes up. 

And that looks like it. Thanks for you patience. Feel free to move the character over to the rg thread. You can find it here.

cheers. 

the head of the dog


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 5, 2004)

Hey Gang! I'm over my eye strain problem. I back and rareing to go.


----------



## doghead (May 5, 2004)

Hey Argent. 

I was wondering if something had come up. Good to hear you're all OK now.

Catch you in the IC thread.

the head of the dog


----------



## Seonaid (May 6, 2004)

Okay, I've been looking into things and feel like I'm missing a lot. Was there another thread, or a lot of email discussion prior to the OOC thread?

doghead: how do you want me to deal with Lisa? Would you prefer that I make a new character? If not, is there any background I need?


----------



## doghead (May 6, 2004)

Seonaid

There may have been another ooc thread (sometimes I start a new one after generation) but I can't remember off the top of my head if I did that here. I'll look back over it tonight and get back to you, along with any info about Lisa that you need.

doghead

PS: the Halmae story hour is a great read. I got to about page 6 before I had to crawl off to bed.


----------



## doghead (May 6, 2004)

Hey Seonaid,

The ooc thread covers everything from the word go. However, the first post has been updated a few times so there may be somethings that were there that now are not.

Regarding Lisa. 

Lisa is the daughter of the Captain Commander of the Townguard. 

_My insight. This has driven the way I have played her, but hasn't (if memory serves me correctly) come out in the IC thread overtly.): Lisa has always felt, unfairly I suspect as he has never done anything to suggest it, that her father really wanted a son. So she has been driven by those deamons to prove herself as good as or better than any of the other boys in the town. Particularly at all things martial. Fortunately she has the build for it, standing 5'10" in bare feet._

She was first into the fray in the first encounter, although the wound she received shook her up a bit and she stayed fairly quiet for the latter part of it. She tried to join up without telling her parents before hand, but found her mother sitting having tea with the sargeant when she arrived. Her mother gave Lisa a gift wrapped in a cloth before she returned home. (It is the magical item refered to in the character generation notes, but I haven't identified what it is as yet.)

Lisa doesn't apprieciate any special treatment when the seventh train with weapons. (For Lisa, that is the quarterstaff.) And doesn't give any to those her size. She did give Nate a kick in the unmentionables though.

In the last encounter she was again in the thick of things, taking on one of the goblin leaders. She was also fairly ineffective up to the point where she was wounded. (Again. She's proven to be a bit of a magnet so far.) It was Nate who took out the goblin in the end. I doesn't take much imagination to work out how she feels at the moment (well appart from being happy to be alive of course).

OK. I think that that is it. If anyone else can remember anything significant from the IC thread, let us know. Seonaid, you are of course free to modify the character so long as it remains consistant with what has happened IC so far. Or in other words, so long as all that has happened so far IC could have been possible with the modified version. 

If, after reading the above, you have had a change of heart, you are still free to go with a new character.

the head of the dog


----------



## Seonaid (May 7, 2004)

Thanks, man, and glad you checked out the SH. 

I'll get Lisa going soon, probably late tonight (in 8 or so hours) or tomorrow.


----------



## doghead (May 8, 2004)

OK.

Lisa and Caddoc are up. Sorted. Welcome aboard.

IC thread is updated. I wanted to know who was going to do what at this point. I felt that going any further would involve presuming too much. 

I've been a bit out of kilter recently. I'll work on getting the posting happening more smoothly from now.

From the SH that Seonaid mentioned above, I have lifted this pantheon of gods. It is one of the most elegant and game friendly that I have come across and would like to introduce it as the pantheon in this setting. Could you, TH in particular as it will necessitate some editing of Cromwell, let me know what you think.



			
				spyscribe said:
			
		

> Sidebar: Gods of the Halmae
> courtesy of Fajitas
> 
> There is an old parable about the three blind men and the elephant.
> ...




A more detailed description of the sects to follow.


----------



## doghead (May 8, 2004)

As promised ...



			
				Fajitas said:
			
		

> Sidebar: Religious Orders of the Halmae
> 
> The many different interpretations of the gods of the Halmae have led to the rise of a wide number of religious orders, each worshipping their own god in their own way. There are very nearly as many orders in the Halmae as there are different beliefs. Some of the major ones are described below.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 9, 2004)

Kickin'!  Cromwell doesn't take that much conversion- just turn St. Richard's from a monastary of Saint Richard's to a monastary of the Justicars.    Works for me.  I can also see Cromwell making the switch from rigidly black-and-white to politcally savvy as he gains levels.


----------



## doghead (May 9, 2004)

Hey TH: I was wondering whether you would go with the Justicars. Had to figure that they were the favourite, but the Pillars looked like a possibilty.

I've been doing some reading with the goal of clarifying the social context. Some thoughts at this point (still draft, input welcome):
~ the fyrd (local milita): all freemen of a region are eligible for military call up in the case of attack on the region. There is no time limit on this duty. However, the authourity in question mush balance it with his responsibility to meet the 'tax' requirement his or her lord. Note - this is different from conscription of campaigns in other lands, where 40 days is the rule (beyond that payment must be made).
~ the regional authourity is the Margrave. Margraves are responsible for ensuring the security of the boarder regions and thus the safety of the hinterland. I'm not sure how much area the Margraves will have under them. One option is to make the Lord of Seven a Margrave. The other is to have the Margrave based out of a city further to the south. The latter is the current favourite - with the whole planes area between the two great forests from the northern mountains down to the within 100 miles of the coast to the south a collection of semi-independent semi-alligned frontier states.
~ The Margrave appoints someone (a Magistrate) to enforce the (Kings?) law. Often that is a Justicar, or the person appointed is assisted by one. The Magistrate can appoint people to oversee a particular field or area (a village, the marketplace etc). Justicars sometimes act as representatives for the parties involved.

doghead


----------



## doghead (May 10, 2004)

Thoughts from this corner of cyberspace. 

It seems to me that the lack of face to face interaction in PbP can be a significant factor in the high mortality rate of these games. It significantly limits the participants' ability to get a feel for how everyone is feeling. As a result, I have become a believer in posting things up for discussion. So here is the latest installment.

It seems to me that the loss of momentum and focus after the combat enounter in the ic thread is not uncommon in PbP games. I thought I would bring it up to see how it looks from your corner of cyberspace and, if necessary, find ways to keep the pace up.

From this end, I felt like I was doing more descision making for the characters than I feel comfortable with. ie. who did what and went where. What would help me are indications of the character's goals and concerns, and specific intentions. For example: 



> Lisa wants to get out of here as quickly as possible. She wonders if there are any other bands of goblins nearby.
> 
> "I'll keep an eye on the captives."
> 
> And unless told to otherwise, thats what she does. Except for the occassional glace around the area for any signs of trouble.




From this I know 1) what she is doing, 2) what she wants to achieve/avoid 3) how she will respond to a possible follow up event (new orders).

So, how does it look from your end?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 10, 2004)

Sounds like a plan.  That's my general style of writing anyway.

Usually I'm just waiting for stuff to play off of (i.e, replies to my posts).


----------



## Seonaid (May 12, 2004)

I really want to continue (or begin, rather) playing as Lisa, but it looks as though I won't have time to read the entirety of the IC threads until this weekend, so if that's a problem, please open this back up.

I'm glad you lifted the pantheon. It's excellent.


----------



## doghead (May 12, 2004)

Seonaid

Its no problem. I'll continue with Lisa til you are ready to take over.


----------



## doghead (May 12, 2004)

Note. I've added the Gods and Sects information to the the front page of the ooc thread.

Argent. How are getting along? Hope that things haven't turned bad for you again.


----------



## doghead (May 14, 2004)

Well that was an interesting 4 hours. I'm going to be dreaming dice and modifiers tonight.

Let me know if you have any objections to my interpretation of events. To clarify, there are four riders remaining, but one of them has pulled up.

Would you believe me if I told you that I really hadn't considered that you would stand and fight? Why I hadn't I don't know.

Well, over to you now.


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Would you believe me if I told you that I really hadn't considered that you would stand and fight? Why I hadn't I don't know.
> 
> Well, over to you now.




Hewik told he doesn't want to fight... Hewik is sensefull. Hewik only obey order, even stupids ones


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 15, 2004)

Cromwell figured that they couldn't outrun them with a loaded cart, human wounded and not enough horses to go around. 

A couple of notes- The intention was for Archer and Lisa to ride _towards_ the Wargs, albiet keeping a fair distance and simply harassing them with missile fire.  It seems like they ran the other way.  The "continue the mission" thing was for if the rest of us died only. 

Also, the Wargs would only have reduced speed if they had at least a medium load (which they might, but not always.  Goblins are pretty light).  They would hustle at 100 feet a round, run at 200, which means 600 and 1200 a minute, respectively.  Also keep in mind penalties taken while arching at speed (which you may have already; just checking.)

Also not sure who's dead and who's not.  Two goblins dead, and their Worgs chased after Lisa and Archer, yes?  And we're currently facing three Wargs and riders, with the last one pulled up X feet behind the rest?  And Y wargs have taken damage, if any?

Right.  Off to IC thread.


----------



## doghead (May 15, 2004)

I only started to see what TH had done as I worked through the combat. I considered the sight of the half-orc standing calmly shouting orders to be somewhat disconcerting for the oncoming goblins, especially as you managed to halve their number before they could even close.

Re: the situation at the moment. 

Two riders are down and not moving. One was heavily wounded and pulled up his mount out in front of you about 200 feet away. The other three rode past the wagon and are now behind you (and the wagon) and to your left. Roughly in the direction of Lisa and Archer. One of the riderless worgs also went that that way. The other riderless worg charged into you.

Archer and Lisa set off in the opposite direction to the on coming worgs. You aren't sure where they are right now.

Re: movement

This was a pain to work out, what with the time limitations and such. You can run at Runx4 for a minute. Then require rest. I couldn't find any rules regarding moving at Runx3 when able to move at Runx4. I decided to stick with a Hustle. I got the numbers mixed up in my head. For some reason I thought that a mounted light horse's 6 miles an hour represented the Reduced rate movement rate. (which is wrong). I applied the same penalty to the Worgs. 

They should have moved in faster and charged you. Honestly, I am trying to use the goblins as best I can to kill you all. I just had the wrong mental picture in my head. Perhaps the best way to look at is that my lack of rule smarts reflects the goblins lack of tactical sence and disciplin. But I'm learning.

OK. Hope that that covers everything.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 15, 2004)

No worries, Doghead.   Mistakes were made and we didn't get our asses kicked... yet.   Nice to see that my/Cromwell's quick thinking did some good.

One thing to keep in mind is that, unless I'm mistaken, Worgs have a feral intelligence of their own, so even riderless they're pretty dangerous.  Assuming they're all warrior 1's, I fear the Worgs more than I fear the goblins. 

p.s I am sadly conversant in the minutia of D&D rules, so feel free to ask for advice.


----------



## doghead (May 15, 2004)

It certainly sped things up. 9 rounds in a 4 hours. That must be a pbp record.

Worgs do have feral intelligence. Thats why they would rather hunt horses than armed men, and don't like charging across open distances at men with missiles.

Rules input, yours and other's, is always appreciated. If there is a particular rule relating to something, feel free to mention of it. I've come a long way, but have a long way to go.

I noticed a slip that I'm going to rectify. Oscar has a longbow, so Lisa took Archer's from Oscar before she rode off. Oscar then grabbed his own, which he used in the battle. That keeps things consistant with what played out.


----------



## Seonaid (May 20, 2004)

Okay, I'm sorry and it's probably obvious, but I've decided that I can't join this campaign right now. Maybe in a few months, but for now, thanks for the offer and sorry for any issues.  Have fun, all!


----------



## DrZombie (May 23, 2004)

Timely away notice : I'll be on holidays (off to southern France   , a villa and swimming pool await me ) starting this friday (28 'th) till the 14th of june. 

I'll be back.


----------



## doghead (Jun 20, 2004)

Hey all. Is it just me or has it gone a bit quiet? I know TH is off til the 22nd. Can we get a show of hands to see who is still in and interested?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 20, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Hey all. Is it just me or has it gone a bit quiet? I know TH is off til the 22nd. Can we get a show of hands to see who is still in and interested?



I'm here. Just unsure what to do with Oscar at this juncture. can I get a private e-mail for more explanation of what's going on?


----------



## doghead (Jun 20, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I'm here. Just unsure what to do with Oscar at this juncture. can I get a private e-mail for more explanation of what's going on?




Hey Argent, glad you are still with us. Things will become a little clearer over the next few posts. But I'll drop you an email in the next day or so.

doghead


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 20, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Hey Argent, glad you are still with us. Things will become a little clearer over the next few posts. But I'll drop you an email in the next day or so.
> 
> doghead



Sounds great! I'm away today but expect posting asap.


----------



## doghead (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, it got most of you out of bed.

I have had some reservations about the path that I put this game on. I originally intended the journey to Killingtom to be fairly brief, with a couple of encounters to feed you enough xp to have level up options. It has turned into something of a slow slog which has offered few opportunities for you to make decisions. 

So I want to put these options on the table.

1. Continue to play out the journey to Killingtom in full.

2. Fastforward the game to Killingtom and get your new levels sorted out.

3. Have another shock bring the whole inn down around everyone's ears and put the game out of its misery.

If you have any other suggestions, post them up.

This is how I feel. I am a bit frustrated by my inability so far to create an game that provides your characters with opportunities to struggle and grow. Games should be interesting, challenging and enjoyable. I am, however, determined to keep on trying to make this one so so long as there are players interested in continuing.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 25, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> This is how I feel. I am a bit frustrated by my inability so far to create an game that provides your characters with opportunities to struggle and grow. Games should be interesting, challenging and enjoyable. I am, however, determined to keep on trying to make this one so so long as there are players interested in continuing.



To me, this game has been filled with opportunities to struggle and grow. It has been interesting, challanging and very enjoyable. I'm very interrested in continuing this very pleasant game.

I feel that the roleplaying opportunities have been good, the players try to roleplay amongst themselves, wich seems to bee working out so far.

IMO, this has been a very good game. Some observations: I'm mastering two campaigns : one, celic dreams, wich has a clear, distinctive leader, and the other, a modern game, where the two players are equal.

The good thing about having a leader is that he can give clear directions to the group, keep things going and organised. TH is doing a great job. The players can be a little subversive, interact with the leader, wich gives some good roleplaying.
The "bad" thing about having a leader is that when the leader is on holidays, the rest usually sits on their arse waiting for the leader to return, wich is what happened here. For my character, that has been a logical reaction. He tries to show initiative, but is a little bit too shy, and doesn't want to infringe on Cromwell's authority (that, and the fact that I've been away on holidays is the reason for my lack of posting).

In short : keep up the good work, it isn't easy but you're doing a good job.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 25, 2004)

Aaah yes, one more thing : Nate is ready to get a fighter level  . Some time alone in a smithy wouldn't hurt either, so he can make himself a big badass hammer.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 25, 2004)

I really like this game. Oscar is a cool character to play and the story line is great.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 25, 2004)

I like Hewik. He is like a boy in a middle of somethig too big for him. He is kind of timid, but that's just because he havn't found his way yet (and I don't necersserly mean found a druid, even if that my favorite outcome, he may evolve into a lot of thing). He is just not a warrior or figther type.

Sorry, but I am a bit lost now. where is Hewik presently?


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I like Hewik. He is like a boy in a middle of somethig too big for him. He is kind of timid, but that's just because he havn't found his way yet (and I don't necersserly mean found a druid, even if that my favorite outcome, he may evolve into a lot of thing). He is just not a warrior or figther type.
> 
> Sorry, but I am a bit lost now. where is Hewik presently?




If you go back a couple of post in the ic thread, you will find a map of the inn that indicates who was in each room. Hewik is still in his room.

BTW, nice description - "a boy in the middle of something..."

the head of the dog.


----------



## doghead (Jun 30, 2004)

I've opened up the game for new players. One, possibly two slots. I just wanted to let everyone know. 

Recruitment and generation details are in the first couple of posts.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 9, 2004)

doghead, If you're still in the market for a player, I'd like to give it a go. Looks like an interesting game 

Ian


----------



## muhcashin (Jul 10, 2004)

*Interested as well*

I too would be very interested in playing. The concept of having *very common* people do extraordinary things is great!


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 10, 2004)

*Me too!*

I would want in to if possible.


----------



## doghead (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks, Maerdwyn. But 'interesting' is not the term I would use. 'Dead in the water' perhaps.

muhcashin and djrdjmsqrd, bear with me for a little here.

I figure that I can manage running about three games max. I currently have three on my plate. But I also have a couple of other ideas floating around in my head that I would like to try. The nameless has been rather limping along for a while. It had only 20 posts in the last month (with 5 players, we should be doing that in less than a week).

So these are the options.

Pull the plug & start a new game from scratch This is my least favourite. I'm a sentimental guy and want to see the 'nameless' grow and prosper. On the other hand, it would allow me to try out some things that I have been working on.

Reconfigure and reboot I - gng Quite frankly, I can't come to terms with the the HP progression of dnd. It makes me reluctant to move characters into the the higher levels. At this point, I intend to use Ken Hood's grim and gritty rules for my games in the future. If this game were using those rules, it wouldn't be an issue. The conversion is fairly straightforward, and it will require minimal adjustment on the players part, as I do all the rolls etc myself (for all you know, I could have been using the gng rules all along). So an option here is to reconfigure the game for gng, close part II, and reboot the game (part III) in Killington.

Reconfigure and Reboot II - gng classless A post in the house rules thread gave me the basis for a classless character generation and progression system. It draws straight from the standard arrays of skills, feats, saves, and stats. The full thread is here.

It works like this:



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> -- Classes --
> 
> There are no classes. Characters are built using a Construction Point (CP) system.
> 
> ...




Characters built with this system tend to be a little leaner than those from of the standard classes. The flip side is that you get what want, in the order that you want it. Want to be able to Rage?



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> A Straight Eight
> 
> The following was built with 8CP at every level.
> 
> ...




Existing characters should be reconfigured using the new rules. Once that is done, we will consider any discrepancies and any adjustments.

Obviously, the system fairly untested, and potentially open to abuse. The golden rule would be simple - it has to make sense in the context of the setting and narative.

Deadline Lets get this decided, one way or another, as soon as possible. 48 hours should be enough time.

the head of the dog.


----------



## muhcashin (Jul 11, 2004)

I personnally don't see a need for a major rule overhaul. I believe option 2 would suit the game perfectly, but then again I don't play in the Nameless yet.

About starting over, I believe that the Nameless have been around for a considerable amount of time, the players don't necessarily want to see their PCs die away, especially in a game that seems much tougher than regular D&D, thus making the players all the more sentimental about it.


----------



## doghead (Jul 11, 2004)

muhcashin. In this I agree with you. 

For me, as a player, a character is not just a set of numbers generated to kill monsters and amass treasure in the most effective manner. It is a alter ego, an aspect of yourself (perhaps real or desired), given life and through which you can experience things that may not be possible in real life. I am, needless to say, very attached to my characters as a player. And as a DM, I hope to create environments that give my players the type of experience I seek myself.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 11, 2004)

doghead,

I still say the game looks interesting  - I'd like to see it continue as well.    Heroes who become such because of what they do (or try to do), rather than because of their powers or strength, have always been more interesting to me.

As far as rules go, I'm not fussy.  However, in nearly every game I've run since 2e came out, I've used some variant hp or healing system, so I'm with you there.  I've never tried GnG, but would like to.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm in favor of g'n'g, and I have to say, the classless system looks cool.  I like the concept a lot, and it makes for the possibility of creating really interesting characters.


----------



## doghead (Jul 14, 2004)

This is were we seem to stand.

I prefer option 3.

Of the original players - one is for option 3.

Of the applicants - one doesn't mind, one would prefer option 2.

*Option 3 it is.*

Here are simple conversions of the original characters.

*Craddoc Pyes*
Human Male 1.
Concept: Mountain farmer.

Level 1 [12 cp build]
bab: 0.5
base saves: xxx +1
skill points: 4 + 1 [human] = 5x4 = 20 (+8)
feats: light ap [auto], simple wp [auto], entry: self sufficient [human], entry: toughness [4], entry: endurance [4], entry*: robust [4].

* worst case cost. I don't have the source book for this feat.

*Nathan ay'Tennar*
Human Male 1
Concept: Blacksmith.

Level 1 [6 CP build]
bab: 0.5
base saves: will +1, will +1 [1]
skill points: 4 + 1 [human] + 2 [int] + 2 [1] = 9x4 = 36
feats: light ap [auto], simple wp [auto], entry: power attack [human], entry: skill focus (craft) [4]

*Hewik Leafwing*
Hafling Male Tallfellow 1.
Concept: Herder.

Level 1 [15 CP build]
bab: 0.5
base saves: xxx +1
skill points: 4 + 3 [int] = 7x4 = 28 (+8)
feats: light ap [auto], simple wp [auto], entry: animal affinity [4], entry: dodge [4], progression: mobility [3], entry: skill focus (handle animal) [4].

*Oscar de Reign*
Human Male 1
Concept: Aristocrat.

Level 1 [8 CP build]
bab: 0.5
base saves: will +1, will +1 [1]
skill points: 4 + 1 [human] + 2 [int] = 7x4 = 28.
feats: light ap [auto], simple wp [auto], entry: mounted combat [human], progression: martial wp (sword) [3], entry: weapon finess [4].

*Cromwell Of St Richard's*
Half-orc Male 2
Concept: Soldier of God.

Level 1 [9 CP build]
bab: 0.5 + 0.5 [2]
base saves: fort +1, fort +1 [1]
skill points: 4 + 1 [int] = 5x4 = 20 (+8)
feats: light ap [auto], progression: medium ap [3], simple wp [auto], progression: weapon focus (maces) [3].

Level 2 [+7 CP progression]
bab: 0.5 + 0.5 [2]
bases saves: fort +1, xxx +1 [1]
skill points: 4 + 1 [int] = 5 (+2)
feats: entry: improved toughness [4].

***​
The Commoner characters pushed the cp's a bit with the bonus feats that I gave them. Everyone else would do as well or better with even an 8 CP build.* With one exception - weapon proficiencies. Collecting all the proficiencies of a warrior or aristocrat costs big CP's. Which is the way it should be really. Being proficient in all of the common weapons took alot of training.

* but I'll probably go with 12 CP for first level, 8 CP after that.

The conversions above are pretty much direct translations for the original characters. xxx indicates a save that does not correlated to the original and something need to be chosen. In Cromwells case, fort +1 cannot be taken a _second_ time at level 2 in this system.

Changes to the above are possible. Let me know what you have in mind.

the head of the dog.


----------



## doghead (Jul 14, 2004)

Heres what I was thinking. Close down nameless II and start III, in Killingtom.

There are currently 5 players and 3 applicants. I'll take all of those who (still) want in. Please let me know within the next 48 hours.

Maerdwyn, muhcashin and djrdjmsqrd, feel free to get started on a first level character if you are in. If you have any questions about appropriate _Concepts_ please ask.

Has anyone seen TH around since he got back? I haven't seen him in any of his games. I hope that everything is all right for him.

If the dropout rate takes us below 6 characters, I'll open the game for recruiting, but start regardless.

Monday. I'm shooting to open the ic thread by Monday.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 14, 2004)

[edit - new version of chracter posted below]


----------



## Velmont (Jul 14, 2004)

I liked Hewik, but I have less time lately to be on the boards, so I think it will be wiser to leave this game before slowing it down too much, I think it will just be better for all my games.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 15, 2004)

Okay, with a little rewriting: Here's Craddoc again

Craddoc Pyrs
 Human Male 1.
 Concept: Mountain farmer.

 Level 1 [12 cp build]
 bab: 0.5
 base saves: Fort +1, Ref +0, Will +0
 skill points: 4 + 1 [human] = 5x4 = 20 (+8)
 feats: light ap [auto], simple wp [auto], entry: self sufficient [human], entry: toughness [4], entry: endurance [4], entry: Improved Toughness [4].

Improved Toughness (That's the D&D robust, I finally found it) is in fact an entry feat.  Are we using new or old g'n'g?  If it's new, I may switch out Improved Toughness for simplicity's sake and put in Diehard (progression, from endurance) and another +1 to fort save.


----------



## doghead (Jul 15, 2004)

Velmont. The worse thing that can happen is the games begin to feel like a chore. So I understand where you can coming from. For what is worth, I'll edit Velmont out so that should you ever wish to return, it remains an option for you to pick him up again. Good luck with your other games.

Maerdwyn. Nice idea - I like it. A couple of mechanical things:
* humans still get a bonus feat
* you get one free save at each level, plus can increase any one save by +2 max. So you could have fort +1 [auto], ref +1 [1], ref +1 [1] for only 2 points.

gng doesn't use HP and AC. Rather you get 
* defence = (bab -or- base ref) + dex mod + shield mod = +5
* soak = con bonus + armour bonus + nat armour + size mod = 0
* attack = bab + str bonus (melee) -or- dex bonus (ranged)
* damage = weapon dam + str bonus (+ amount rolled over required to hit)

Being able to avoid damage is good, but a little soakablity is very handy as well. Toughness adds + 1 Soak and can be take three times. High to hit bonuses will translate into extra damage if your to result is higher than the defenders defend result.

Starting from the current town makes the most sense - the Seventh will need some more people to bring up the numbers. A fine opportunity for your character to prove his mettle. Killingtom is more of a small village - not so much to do there, and less oportunity for idleness.

PS. can we stick with colorless text - the differing styles can mean that someone will have difficulty with pretty much any color. And being a mininalist, I do like it plain and simple.

the head of the dog.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 15, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> PS. can we stick with colorless text - the differing styles can mean that someone will have difficulty with pretty much any color. And being a mininalist, I do like it plain and simple.
> 
> the head of the dog.



Cool, will make the changes.

Regarding the color, the only reason there's color in mine is that when I posted originally, it came out as black text for some reason, and I couldn't see it at all - 

any idea how to remove all color markers so it shows up as the default?
edit: never mind - right there in front of me


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 15, 2004)

added tentative skill selection, pending a couple minor questions.

Switched Deft Hands to Dodge after reviewing GnG a little more closely.  Shield would be better, but doesn't fit the character yet.

*********
Fredar
Human Male 1
Concept: Ne’re-do-well
HP: 11
Initiative:
Speed: 30 ft. 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.

Base Attack: 0.75 [1cp]
defence = base ref + dex mod + shield mod + Dodge = +6
soak = (Studded leather and helmet) 3 + (Toughness) 1 = 4
attacks = 2.75 (Melee)/3.75 (Ranged)
        Unarmed: +2/1d3+2(non lethal)
        Brass knuckles:  ??
        Sling: +3/1d4 (an old favorite)
        Shortspear, Melee: +2/1d8+3 (a pole is good;a pole with a knife on it...)
        Shortspear, Thrown: +3/1d8+2 (x3, range 20)
        Dagger, Melee: +2/1d4+2 (19-20,x2)


Saves: Fortitude +1[auto], Reflex +2 [2cp], Will +0
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16

Skills: 4 + 1 [human] +2 [1cp] = 7x4 = 28    (still a little tentative)
Bluff 4, +7
Diplomacy 3,+6
Gather Information 2,+5
Hide  4, +7*  
Intimidate  2, +5
Move Silently 3, +6*
Perform 4, +7
Sleight of Hand 3, +6*
Tumble 2, +5*
*Armor Check penalty applies.

Feats: light ap [auto], simple wp [auto], Entry: Dodge [4cp], Entry: Improved Unarmed Strike [4cp], Entry: Toughness [Human]



Equipment:  Studded Leather, leather helmet, Peasant Outfit, Dagger, Short Spear, sling, 40 bullets, Brass Knuckles, Dice, Cards, Wineskin and wine, Whetstone, Chalk, Pan Pipes. 


******************* 
Background: 

Fredar youth was much easier than it should have been, and as a result, his present is considerably harder. His mother, though well meaning, did little to force him to learn a trade after her husband died, and in fact supplied him with a steady supply of what money she had, hoping he would eventually "grow out of it." He didn't, and spent most of his money and his youth on carousing with friends and generally failing to make much of himself at all. He gamed, danced, drank, raced, brawled, and loitered his way into young adulthood.



Then he met Willa, a lovely girl who was the daughter of a local Justicar, and knew with the certainty of a too young man that he would one day marry her. He was an excellent (and experienced) flirt, and after some initial resistance, Willa agreed to sneak away one night to meet him for dancing. He asked to see her the next day, but she asked him to meet her again the next night, which he did. After several more nights of this they became lovers, and Fredar was truly happy, though he continued seeing her only at night. She had asked him not to come 'round during the day, lest her father find out and begin to lock her window at night. That didn't matter to him - he was still sleeping away most of his days anyway.
And so every night she snuck away with him for dancing and laughing and lovemaking. Though he had been with other girls, he was truly smitten with Willa, and after a month, he decided to do something about it. He had recently begun saving a portion of his ale money (a pitiful sum, now that he looked at it), and borrowed (This time he really meant to repay the loan) some more from his mother. He hoped it would be enough to rent a modest house for a month or two, and hoped during that time he could start a business or find some otherway to support them. If nothing else, his skill at cards would keep them fed. By the end of the day, he had convinced himself, and had worked up his courage. After dancing, when they were alone together, he managed a rather smoothly delivered proposal. She gasped, and started to speak, but he pushed on. He spoke faster and less guardedly now, glad to hear she was excited, and trying to get it all out like he'd rehearsed. He told her how much he loved her, and how they would get a house, and how they could be married by Midsummer. Finally, at this, she simply burst out laughing. She stilled herself quickly, however, and said, not unkindly (but as if speaking to a child, he thought later), "Marry you? Fredar, we have had a lovely time together, but..." At this she put her arms around his neck, and softened her tone even further. "But you can't think that just because of that I would marry you, could you?. It simply wouldn't be possible. After all, what have you to offer a girl? You've no money besides your mother's, no trade besides rolling dice, and no place in society outside of a tavern. It's true, you are wonderful...dancer, but Fredar, can you really imagine going up to my father and asking him for my hand? ... Oh, Fredar, don't look like that." She brought up his face and kissed him on the lips. "I like you Fredar. I want to dance with you many more nights. Perhaps we will even remain friends after I am married. But that's as much as we will ever have, Fredar. And we should be glad for it." She kissed him again, and smiled, asking "Now, what time will I see you tomorrow? Father has envening services tomorrow, so you may come for me early, if you like."


He didn't go to her the next day, instead resolving to do...something...that would recommend him to a woman (He’d try not to go back to Willa again. The experience had been just a bit too humiliating.) as something more than a dance partner. With insight that was generally most unlike him, Fredar realized he probably didn't have the self-motivation necessary to run a successful business, and that he was probably slightly too irreverent to join up with one of the temples. He knew that if he was really going to make something of himself, he needed help, encouragement...a boot to the head when he screwed up. The next morning, he presented himself to the Captain of the Guard as a volunteer. He regretted it almost instantly.


----------



## doghead (Jul 15, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Okay, with a little rewriting: Here's Craddoc again
> 
> Craddoc Pyrs
> Human Male 1.
> ...




I'm looking to use the revised gng. At 6 pages it is a lot simpler than the original gng hp rules.

I couldn't find Robust nor Improved Toughness in the 3.5SRD. If you still want to use it, could you give me a breakdown of it. 

In gng, dying accounts for the last 5 pips, not the last 9 hp. Which that makes it more or less valuable, not sure. You can take Toughness up to three times. It really will be, I think, a top 10 feat.

Given that you can take feats at every level (unlike in the class sysytem) if you want to switch one feat to second level and spend the points elsewhere, thats fine. You could spent the spare points on your saves bab or skills.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 15, 2004)

sorry about the formatting of my last post - it was late last night, and didn't realize all the text came up black. fixed.


----------



## doghead (Jul 15, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Further revisions below, skill selection to follow shortly.
> 
> A couple more quick questions (sorry)




No apologies are necessary. I've made you my lab rats for just this reason.



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> --how are skills handled, in terms of class skills vs cross-class skills vs. exclusive skills, or are they all the same?




All skills are taken at at 1:1 cost. There is no class and cross class distiction. As someone said, a skill point is a skill pooint. If a fighter wishes to spend his two sp on learning to be sneaky, so be it. I've always felt that if the skill fit the background, take it.

What do you mean by exclusive skills? Do you mean trained only? Trained only can be taken if there has been some training, easy enough to write into the background. In game, it would require some exposure to someone who could provide that training.



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> --Would Inspire Courage, Fascinate, etc. be a progression of feats, or would Bardic Music be one feat that encompasses them all (this for possible future advancement, rather than immediate use)




Humm, hold on a moment ...

The basic idea is that there are no developing abilities. ie Rage 1/day does not become Rage 2/day over time. Rage 2/day needs to be purchased separately. 

Intuitively, I would say that Bardic Music is the entry feat, and Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, etc are progressions requiring Bardic music. The problem with that is that Bardic music offers has no intrinsic benefit, other than allowing you to get the  other abilities. Is that too harsh? It does mean that Inspire Courage +1 would cost 3 CP rather than 5 CP, as would Countersong, Fascinate and Inspire Competence. A saving of 8 CP.



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> *********
> Fredar
> Human Male 1
> Concept: Ne’re-do-well
> ...




The background is good. Very good. Nice internal motivation. Have him join up about a week ago - shortly before the goblins raids started.

You can gett studded leather, helmat, shield and a simple weapon or sword as you want. The guard has no set weapons, prefering to allow everone to use what they are comfortable (and capable) with. However, training with short and long swords is fairly common.

I'll post up a style sheet for the rg thread asap.


----------



## doghead (Jul 15, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> sorry about the formatting of my last post - it was late last night, and didn't realize all the text came up black. fixed.




No problems at this end, I use the stealth style. Having experimented with several styles, I realised that pretty much any color is going to cause _someone_ problems - so the safest way is to stick to default, and the boards handle the in style differences.

I'll try and get a link up to ken hood's gng revised rules, but if you want one now, there is a thread in the House Rules forum.

cheers.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 15, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> All skills are taken at at 1:1 cost. There is no class and cross class distiction. As someone said, a skill point is a skill pooint. If a fighter wishes to spend his two sp on learning to be sneaky, so be it. I've always felt that if the skill fit the background, take it.



cool. 


> What do you mean by exclusive skills? Do you mean trained only? Trained only can be taken if there has been some training, easy enough to write into the background. In game, it would require some exposure to someone who could provide that training.



By exlusive skills, I mean skills that are limited to certain classes - read lips being only available to rogues, for example, or animal empathy to druids and rangers only (the skills with "x"s under most classes on the SRD . I think Your answer to my previous question probably implies the answer to this one, though. 




> Intuitively, I would say that Bardic Music is the entry feat, and Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, etc are progressions requiring Bardic music. The problem with that is that Bardic music offers has no intrinsic benefit, other than allowing you to get the other abilities. Is that too harsh? It does mean that Inspire Courage +1 would cost 3 CP rather than 5 CP, as would Countersong, Fascinate and Inspire Competence. A saving of 8 CP.



How about Bardic Music being the entry feat for the progression, but also providing something like a +2 perform bonus? Just a thought.




> I'll post up a style sheet for the rg thread asap.



Yeah - the way I did it was looking like a bit of a bear.

More quick ?'s for you: 

How do you handle seduction/flirting, should it come up? Pure rp, bluff check, diplomacy check, something else?

Should I bother with gambling as a skill or just assume it's something he does without much in-game effect (could use sleight of hand for cheating if necessary)?


----------



## doghead (Jul 15, 2004)

Its past bed time for this little black dog. I'll get back to you tomorrow.

dog.ed


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 15, 2004)

Improved toughness is from complete warrior, and it gives you +1 hp/level, effectively improving your con by one for hp purposes.

I can think of a few ways to handle it in revised g'n'g:

1: Give a "soak progression," say 1/3 character level.  In this case I'd delay taking it till 3rd level.

2: Have it give you an extra life pip reserve.


Beyond this, There are a few things I was wondering if we could homebrew.

The first is a "Brute Power" feat that is like weapon finesse in reverse, allowing you to use strength in place of dexterity to attack, can't be used with light weapons.

The second would be a progression of feats to diminish wound penalties, possibly requiring endurance as a prerequisite, and each feat lowering the wound penalties by one (minimum zero).

How would these work?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 16, 2004)

doghead, I'll be away until Sunday night, but I'll be ready to post if the IC starts up on Monday.

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 16, 2004)

Also, should we be first or second level?


----------



## doghead (Jul 16, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> By exlusive skills, I mean skills that are limited to certain classes - read lips being only available to rogues, for example, or animal empathy to druids and rangers only (the skills with "x"s under most classes on the SRD . I think Your answer to my previous question probably implies the answer to this one, though.




I had a quick look for these skills in the SRD but couldn't find them. But, yes, if they have some form of background or in game logic, they are taken at 1:1.



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> How about Bardic Music being the entry feat for the progression, but also providing something like a +2 perform bonus? Just a thought.




I was thinking along these lines, but wanted to wait and see what you came up with. A +2 Perform (any type of music/song/oration) sounds reasonable. Perhaps also a +2 Diplomacy bonus. I think that the bard would need to play for more than a round - perhaps 10 minutes or so before trying.



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> How do you handle seduction/flirting, should it come up? Pure rp, bluff check, diplomacy check, something else?




A diplomacy check would be my instinctive response. The RP could have a bearing on that. But as someone said, no one makes a thief RP their Search check, or a fighter their to hit roll.

Feat Option: (from the Modern SRD, Charismatic Hero): Charm - the hero selects one gender and gets bonus to any Cha skill role with a member of that gender. It can only be used on people whos initial attitude is indifferent or better. We could use something along these lines with a +2 bonus.

Humm, a good question this one. Thoughts anyone?



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Should I bother with gambling as a skill or just assume it's something he does without much in-game effect (could use sleight of hand for cheating if necessary)?




Gambling seems to be an overlooked area. Resisted Int check would be my intuiative call, at least for card type games. For horse races, maybe Handle Animal would be more appropriate. But I think its definately an area in which skill has a big influence. I think that it is doable as a skill - let me know what you think about the crunchy bits. Perhaps a Profession skill?

See you Monday.


----------



## doghead (Jul 16, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Improved toughness is from complete warrior, and it gives you +1 hp/level, effectively improving your con by one for hp purposes.
> 
> I can think of a few ways to handle it in revised g'n'g:
> 
> ...




As is, it basically translates to +1 Soak. I want to avoid any automatic scaling. Especially in the area of wounds/damage. I did think about the extra life pipe idea, but am inclined to avoid changing the life pips at this stage.



			
				Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Beyond this, There are a few things I was wondering if we could homebrew.
> 
> The first is a "Brute Power" feat that is like weapon finesse in reverse, allowing you to use strength in place of dexterity to attack, can't be used with light weapons.




Sorry, I didn't say anything about dex variants to avoid confusion. I am planning on going with the basic Str rules in this game. I thought about it and realised that the dex variant makes dex *the* key melee skill. I tend to think that, basically (unfortunately for this 70kg weed) str is king in melee. 

I did consider other alternatives, such as imposing quite high str requirements on the larger weapons. ie:
* Longsword - str 11
* Bastard Swords (2h) - str 13
* Bastard Swords (1H) - str 15
* Greatsword - str 15
So a low str, high dex weed would be dealy with the old shortsword, but wouldn't be able to use the really chunky weapons like bastard swords and two handed axes. Thus str would remain a key attribute for the fighter. I kinda like it, as it does aknowledge the importance of coordination in melee, but it seemed a more clumbersome way to do it. As the man said. KISS.

So at this point I am thinking the str variant is the way to go.



			
				Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> The second would be a progression of feats to diminish wound penalties, possibly requiring endurance as a prerequisite, and each feat lowering the wound penalties by one (minimum zero).




I was thinking of something along these lines myself. If you have any suggestions as to the crunchy bits, prereqs, etc please let me know. I would be tempted to say that this type of thinng would be fairly advanced and require at least a couple of feats as prereqs, possibly even some bab (combat stiffening).



			
				Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Also, should we be first or second level?



You will be second level for part III, but I wanted to deal with the conversions first. Then let people put together their next level. Again, it seemed the best way to avoid confusion.


----------



## doghead (Jul 17, 2004)

Status report.

I'm going to open the nameless III ic on monday for those that are in. 

I'm going to open the game for recruiting on Monday as well. 4-6 would be ideal.

-- In --

*Craddoc Pyes*, Human male 1, Mountain farmer
Nac Mac Feegle

*Fredar*, Human male 1, Ner-do-well.
Maerdwyn

-- Unknown --

*Oscar de Reign*, Human male 1, Noble
Argent Silvermage

*Nathan ayTennar*, Human male 1, Blacksmith
DrZombie

*Cromwell of St Richards*, Half-orc male 2, Soldier of God.
Thomas Hobbes

***
muhcashin

***
djrdjmsqrd


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 19, 2004)

Sorry, I'm still in, but between work getting completely out of hand last week and EN-world eating all my subscriptions I kinda lost track of this thread. Anyways... GnG, not a problem, new character creation gives me a time-managment problem big time. Is it OK with you if I leave my character as it is skillwise untill I've got time to have a look at these rules and see what to make?. I mean, it's just trying to get it as close to the original as possible, if you feel like having a go at it, be my guest, it's just numbers on a paper anyway.

Btw, the reason for the posting-drop, on my part, was inability to check evry day what was happeing and me trying to be polite and let other people post first.... Wich was kinda silly 'cause I was the only one posting in the end. aah well...


----------



## doghead (Jul 19, 2004)

DrZ, good to see you. I kinda figured something along those lines. I can do a straight working conversion of your character and you can fine tune it when you get time.

OK. That gives us three. No ones character is quite complete yet, but I'm going to move on. The first step will be to open new a ooc thread. I'll post up a link here once its done. I'll include a recruiting tag on that thread with three slots. That will bring us up to six should they fill. 

However, I'm not planning to wait for those slots to fill. Once the three current characters are complete, we will start the ic thread - [ic] nameless III. Probably not tonight, but within the next 48 hours. I apologise for the delay.

the head of the dog.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 19, 2004)

Still in.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 19, 2004)

Back.



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> I was thinking along these lines, but wanted to wait and see what you came up with. A +2 Perform (any type of music/song/oration) sounds reasonable. Perhaps also a +2 Diplomacy bonus. I think that the bard would need to play for more than a round - perhaps 10 minutes or so before trying.
> 
> A 5Cp cost, with +2 Perform, +2 Diplomacy counds good to me, and I'll likely take it in the furture, depending on the direction of the campaign and how much experience Fredar gets with performing in the next phase of his career.
> 
> ...


----------



## doghead (Jul 19, 2004)

At this point I would take Dodge. Or Toughness. You are going to be doing more smiting than smooching at this point.

You are actually going to get a second level before we start the nameless III. But I wanted to get the conversions sorted before new levels were added. So I just had everyone build a L1 character for consistancy.


----------



## doghead (Jul 19, 2004)

*Nate L1 classless 12cp build*

*Nathan Ay'Tennar*
Human Male1
Concept: Blacksmith.


*Height:* 6'3"
*Weight:* 210 lbs 
*Eyes:* Black
*Hair:* Black
*Age:* 17

*Initiative:* +1 [+1 Dex]
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*Defense:* +2 [+2 BDB]
*Soak:* +5 [+2 Con, +3 Armour]
*Base Attack Bonus:* +1
* melee +4 Mace, hvy (1d8+3, x2)
* ranged +2 Sling (1d4+3, xX, xx ft.)
*Full Attack:* --
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* --
*Special Qualities:* Human Traits.
*Saves:* Fortitude 0/+2, Reflex 0/+1, Will 2/+4.
*Abilities:* Str 17, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 10
*Skills:* Craft (blacksmith) 4/+8 [+2 Int, +2 Feat], Craft (weapons & armor) 4/+8 [+2 Int, +2 Feat], Craft (silversmith) 4/+8 [+2 Int, +2 Feat], Diplomacy 3/+3, Handle Animal 4/+4, Knowledge (engineering) 3/+5 [+2 Int], Open Lock 3/+4 [+1 Dex], Search 4/+4, Spot 4/+6 [+2 Wis], Sense Motive 3/+5 [+2 Wis].
*Feats:* Power Attack, Skill Focus (Craft).
*Languages:* Common, Dwarven, Gnomisch.
*Equipment:*
* Worn/Carried: Heavy Mace, Knife, sling stones(20), sling, Chainmail shirt,  Backpack, Pouch, Coin, Travellers outfit, Heavy cloak (on inside of cloak, wrapped in oil paper : gun+ 12 charges.)
* In Backpack: Swag (bedroll), small cocking pot, two fishooks and some fine rope, handaxe, flint&steel, oil and sand for weapon/armor maintenance, whetstone, thick rope, canvas, two waterskins (full), two waterskins (empty), Camping gear (the usual).
* In Pouch: spare flint&steel, money, oddly shaped stone, dice
* On Mount: --

*Appearance:* 

He is a tall broad-shouldered feller, with unkempt black curly hair, and sports a shaggy beard with sideburns.

*Personality:* 

*Backstory:*

Nathan grew up as a farmers son, fourth son in a large family. He was a sturdy, strong lad and was apprenticed at the age of ten to Master Hurdan, the village smith. The time at the forge made him only stronger. He has finished his apprentenceship, and is now a wandering journeyman,learning his skills at the dwarven holdn and is now going from village to village with his cart and fixing the things thad need fixing, using the small village ovens, carrying his tools with him. He doesn't feel comfortable enough yet to craft his masterwork yet, for he feels he still has a lot to learn.
He stays at his masters forge, helping out on the days he isn't on the road. He enjoys a good beer in the evening, and is often found listening to the wild tales of his friend. He dreams of being the squire of a good knight, fighting to protect the weak and innocent.
He is a goodnatured fellow, often called "my big bear" by Alana, the serving maid, of whom he (and the rest of the village boys) is secretely enamored, a fact he vehemently denies with a beet-red face. He is secretely crafting a silver rose, as lifelike as he can make it. (he's taking 20 for the rose, but is only about halfway)
Considered slow and maybe a bit dim-witted, he is actually fairly intelligent. He just likes to think things through before saying anything, lest people think him stupid. He moves with care because of his great size and strength, afraid to knock things (or people) over.

-- Build Notes --

Level 1 [12 CP build]
bab: 0.5 + 0.5 [2]
base saves: will +1, will +1 [1]
skill points: 4 + 1 [human] + 2 [int] + 2 [1] = 9x4 = 36
feats: light ap [auto], simple wp [auto], entry: power attack [human], entry: skill focus (craft) [4], entry: xxx [4].

I put 2CP into his BAB and 4CP into an extra entry feat to be decided later. His skills and saves are the same as the original character's.


----------



## doghead (Jul 19, 2004)

The new ooc thread is up here.

I'll do the clean up work over the next few days. Shooting for ic in 48 hours. I had hoped to get the level 1 stuff done here and do the level 2 stuff on the v2 thread. But now I just want to get it done. Woof!

Maerdwyn - misspelt Fredar's name. I'll correct it tomorrow. Sorry.

NacMac - did we get Craddoc's feats sorted for level 1?

then got to get to work on kore :: kingdom of harmony.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 19, 2004)

Mmh, extra feat....

I was thinking exotic weapon prof : large hammer. (see previous discussion), so I can take Rage next level. Do I need a teacher for that? It seems to me Nate's been gradually building up to it, and with Lisa being murdered he'll explode next combat for sure. There's a lot of pent-up aggression thatneeds to be released pretty soon.


----------



## doghead (Jul 19, 2004)

Rage will be fine for a Level 2 feat - Nate has been building up to it nicely. A family trait perhaps. Got some barbarians in the family tree?

An alternative would be to dump the feat and take more skills and saves, but that would involve a little more work. And as is, he has a good selection range of skills.


----------



## doghead (Jul 20, 2004)

General - Brother Shatterstone posted in General that Thomas Hobbes has been in touch to say that he is having computer problems. I'm going to hold a slot for him. I'll edit the new ooc thread to reflect that.

the head of the dog.


----------



## doghead (Jul 22, 2004)

To streamlin things, I'm going to close this thread and move everything over to the new 







*OOC:*


 thread here.

There is now a copy of the character sheet template on the new thread.


----------



## doghead (Jul 25, 2004)

I've added a 'clean up' post to the *[ic] nameless II* thread to finish it off. 

For simplicity, if you have any questions or stuff, post them to the new thread - 







*OOC:*


 nameless v2













*OOC:*


.

As yet, I haven't edited any characters, except Lisa, Sadolath and Archer, out. I'll edit out the others, Cromwell, Oscar and Hewik, when I post up the first post in the new [ic] thread. Velmont has posted up to say he will step down (pity, cos I had a great beast of a hunting dog I was going to give him). Argent and TH, if you get back before we start the new ic thread, Oscar and Cromwell are still around for the moment. If you are around but would like to step down, please let me know.

the head of the dog.


----------



## doghead (Jul 29, 2004)

Nac, if you want in, you are going to need to post up to the new ooc or ic thread soon and get Craddoc converted asap.

If you have decided to step out, could you let me know.

cheers.

the head of the dog.


----------

